# 111 Minikrimi....



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

Talan emlekeznek ra nehanyan..... reges regen /vagy 30 evvel ezelott/a Fules kiadvanya volt ezzel a cimmel egy kis konyvecske, amit most sikerult eloasnom a feledes homalyabol.
Annak idejen nagyon aranyos es szorakoztato jateknak tartottam, mivel nagyon szerettem es szeretem a krimiket.
Jatszatok velem ti is...-mar akinek kedve van.... 

Barbara tud valamit
- 1948-ban aztán felolvasták a nagybátyám állítólag húsz évvel korábban írt végrendeletét - mesélte
Barbara. - Körülbelül így hangzott: „Teljes szellemi képességeim birtokában, most, tíz évvel az
elsovilágháború befejezése után, elhatároztam, hogy minden ingó és ingatlan vagyonomat unokaöcsémre
(név, cím stb.) hagyom. Kelt Bécsben, 1928. július 10-én, Aláírás, tanúk…" Mondanom sem
kell, hogy amint meghallottam a szöveget, máris tudtam: a végrendelet hamis!​ 
_Mibol tudta?_


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 5)

1928-ban még nem használhatták az "első világháború" kifejezést, mivel addig az az egy volt. Emiatt hamis a végrendelet.


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

Ez nagyon jópofa!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

Rubin írta:


> 1928-ban még nem használhatták az "első világháború" kifejezést, mivel addig az az egy volt. Emiatt hamis a végrendelet.


 

Most megelőztél...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

dulifuli írta:


> Talan emlekeznek ra nehanyan..... _Mibol tudta?_


Minden napra egy mese?  engem érdekelne..


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 5)

Minden topicba jelentkezel? ezzel a gonddal? Írj 20 normális hozzászólást, és letöltheted. Ez max fél óra...


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 5)

dulifuli írta:


> Talan emlekeznek ra nehanyan..... reges regen /vagy 30 evvel ezelott/a Fules kiadvanya volt ezzel a cimmel egy kis konyvecske, amit most sikerult eloasnom a feledes homalyabol.
> Annak idejen nagyon aranyos es szorakoztato jateknak tartottam, mivel nagyon szerettem es szeretem a krimiket.
> Jatszatok velem ti is...-mar akinek kedve van....
> _Mibol tudta?_


Szia!
Én abból a néhányból vagyok, és nagyon szerettem 
Örülök, hogy előkerült, remélem lesz folytatása:..:


----------



## andika (2006 Október 5)

WebDragon írta:


> Minden topicba jelentkezel? ezzel a gonddal? Írj 20 normális hozzászólást, és letöltheted. Ez max fél óra...


 
Ja meg 2 nap!!!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

A mezei pirospont Rubine! 

A megoldas a konyv szerint:


_BARBARA TUD VALAMIT_​
Tíz évvel az elso világháború befejezése után, tehát 1928-ban, amikor a végrendelet kelt, a nagybácsi még nem sejthette, hogy tizenegy évvel késobb kitör a második világháború, s az 1914-est majdan elsonek fogják nevezni. Ebbol nyilvánvaló, hogy a végrendelet utólag készült hamisítvány.

Jojjon a kovetkezo:​ 
Végrendelet a lexikonban​

Quiro felügyelohöz berontott a segédje:
- Tumbal fobe lotte magát! - jelentette lihegve.
- Tumbal felügyelo? - nézett rá Quiro kissé megdöbbenve, de aránylag nyugodtan. - Ez lehetetlen.
Húsz éve dolgozott a mellettem lévoszobában, de még sohasem tett ilyet.
- Most megtelte. Búcsúlevelet is hagyott az asztalon.
- És mi áll benne?
- Valami olyasmi, hogy unja az ügyfelek meg a felettesei packázásait, ezért 9 óra 32 perckor lement
a rakpartra fobe loni magát. A végrendeletét megtaláljuk a zenei lexikon elsokötetének kétszáztizenegyedik
és kétszáztizenkettedik oldala közé csúsztatva, azzal a záradékkal, hogy temetésén
énekeljük el kórusban Mozart Don Juanjának egyszemélyes pezsgoáriáját.
Quiro felügyeloelnevette magát:
- Az öreg Tumbal mindig nagy tréfamester volt. Szerencsére ebbol az öngyilkosságból sem igaz
egy szó sem.
_Hogyan következtette ki a felügyelo, hogy kollégája csak tréfált?_​​


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

A pezsgőária a Don Giovanni-ban van


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

lehet, de nem ez a megoldas


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 5)

A kérdéses oldalak között nem lehetett semmi
Az ugyanis egy lap.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

Ismet Tied a pirospotty! 

A kony szerinti megfejtes:

_VÉGRENDELET A LEXIKONBAN_​ 
A felügyelo
k általában precíz emberek, így feltételezheto, hogy Tumbal is az volt, és ha valóban öngyilkos akart volna lenni, pontosan fogalmazta volna meg a búcsúlevelet. Márpedig köztudott, hogy minden lexikonban és más könyvben a páratlan és a rá következopáros számú oldalak egy lapon vannak, így a 212-ik oldalt a 211-ik hátára nyomják. Két egy lapon levooldal közé pedig nem lehet sem végrendeletet, sem semmi egyebet csúsztatni. Ha ehhez a rendornyomozónál szerfelett szokatlan​ 
logikai bukfenchez még hozzávesszük a levél humoros hangját, nem nehéz kikövetkeztetni, hogy csak tréfáról lehet szó.​ 

Itt a kovetkezo:

A vendég nem mozdul​ 
Egy ködös hajnalon, úgy valamikor éjfél után három óra körül, a blackwoodi Pelikán szálló portásának gyanús lett a hall egyik kanapéján ülo ​
​
vendég. Hátradolve ült, nyitott szemmel, és meg sem mozdult. O volt az utolsó, aki odalent maradt. A többi szállóvendég már rég aludni tért, s a portás nem bánta volna, ha pultja mellett maga is elszundíthat kicsit. Dehát annak az úrnak látszólag nem volt kedve távozni. Ahogy közelebb tépett hozzá, nyomban sejteni kezdte miért. Halott volt, s fehér ingmellén egy véres csík tanúskodott róla, hogy nem is természetes úton távozott az árnyékvilágból.
- Már megint mozgalmas éjszakám lesz! - sóhajtott a portás, és felhívta a rendorséget.
A kiérkezett nyomozók és a velük érkezett orvos pár perc múlva megállapították, hogy szegény embert valami hegyes tárggyal szabályosan szíven szúrták. A jelekbol ítélve úgy egy és fél kettoközött.
Szóltak hát a portásnak, hogy ébressze fel a nyugovóra tért szállóvendégeket, és hívja le valamennyiüket a hallba.
Hamarosan összegyolt a társaság. Ki köntösben, pongyolában jött, ki pizsamában, egy fiatal táncosno egyenesen bébidollban, még teljesen álomittasan. És innen is, onnan is méltatlankodás hallatszott.
A vendégek legtöbbje mérge volt, s ezt nem is titkolta.
- Ki hallott még ilyet? - zsörtölodött egy angol úr. - Minden gyanún felül álló békés embereket felverni az éjszaka közepén ilyen marhaság miatt!
- Magának marhaság, ha meggyilkolnak valakit? - támadt rá egy honfitársa. - Kíváncsi volnék, akkor is így beszélne-e, ha egyhozzátartozója lenne az áldozat.
- Mindenesetre szép kis szálloda! - zsörtölodött egy francia. Több mint másfél
órája hever a hall kanapéján egy hulla, mire kegyeskednek észrevenni.
- Benne leszünk az újságban is? - érdeklodött a lenge nadrágocskában kuporgó
táncosno, aki kezdett felébredni.
- És a rendorség emberei miért nem hallgatnak ki végre, ha már felébresztettek? - fordult egy idosebb asszonyság a népes tábor közepén álló nyomozóhoz, aki eddig meg sem nyikkant. - Jó negyedórája ácsorgunk itt, de egy rendor sem méltatott minket szóra, sot még a portás sem árulta el, mirol van szó voltaképp.
- Ez bizony így igaz! - nevette el magát a nyomozó. - Dehát olyan bobeszédoek így félálomban, hogy faggatózni sem kell, egyikük máris alapos gyanúba keverte önmagát.
_Természetesen igaza volt. De vajon melyik szállóvendég szólt vagy tett olyat, amivel gyanút ébresztett onmaga iránt?_​ 
​


----------



## andika (2006 Október 5)

A francia volt.tudta,hogy másfél órája halott a vendég.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 5)

Igen a francia vót, mer azok mindég bűnösek valamibe!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

:4: Gyors voltal! Igy igaz!

A konyv irja:
_A VENDÉG NEM MOZDUL​_A francia úr. Ugyanis - mint tudjuk - a vendégeknek sem a portás, sem a rend​​rség emberei nem
mondták még el az ügy egyetlen részletét sem. O mégis határozottan állította, hogy a hulla már több
mint másfél órája hevert a hallban, amikor észrevették. Mivel az idopont egyezik a gyilkosságnak a
rendororvos által feltételezett idejével (amelynek megállapításáról a vendég nem tudott), valószínusítheto​
​​, hogy vagy O a gyilkos, vagy tanúja volt a gyilkosságnak.



Johet a kovetkezo???​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

Sztyopa írta:


> Igen a francia vót, mer azok mindég bűnösek valamibe!


----------



## andika (2006 Október 5)

Persze Drusza!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

Na akkor itt van.... 

A per
Filemile úr felkeresett egy jónevu ügyvédet, és felvázolta elotte egy peres ügy részleteit.
- Megnyerhetem én ezt a pert? - kérdezte.
- Ha minden úgy igaz, ahogy elmondta, én megnyerem magának! - mondta az ügyvéd magabiztosan.
- Tiszta ügy, el sem lehet veszteni.
- Na, akkor én kiszállok belle.
- Az ég szerelmére, miért?
- Csak.
- Netán nem a valóságot ecsetelte elottem?
- De a valóságot. Jottányit sem tódítottam rajta. Mégis elment a kedvem a pertol.
- Miért? - kérdem újból. - Miért?​
_Ezt kérdezzük mi is! Miért ment el a kedve a pertol az ügyfélnek?_


----------



## andika (2006 Október 5)

Mert nem a maga oldaláról mesélte el?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

megint te nyertel! 

A konyv szerint...
_A PER​_Mert valóban igazat mondott ugyan, de furfangos ember lévén, az ellenfél szemszögéb​​l ismertette
az ügyet. Így csalta ki az ügyvédbl a választ, hogy az nyeri meg a pert, amibl okszeren következik,
hogy  maga viszont Csak vesztes lehet.


Itt a kovetkezo:​Az öngyilkos órája
Prézli úr bebújt az ágyába. Aztán mint minden este, ezúttal is felhúzta a zsebóráját, és az éjjeliszekrényre
tette.
Pont éjfél van - állapította meg magában. - A kísértetek órája! Van-e alkalmasabb pillanat arra,
hogy h​​tlen kedvesemért kísértetté váljak magam is? - Azzal markába öntötte a gyógyszerészbarátjától
kapott húsz darab altatópirulát, és egyetlen mozdulattal mindet a szájába öntötte. A Víz már oda
volt készítve. Elég volt belle fél pohárnyi, s a húsz tabletta lecsúszott a torkán. Most már csak hátra
kellett hanyatlania, eloltani az ágy melletti lámpát, és várni a maga meghívta végs álomra, amelybl
nincs többé ébredés.
Mindössze egy hiba csúszott a számításba.
Barátja, aki ismerte a menyasszonyával való szakításának történetét, s a mélabút is, amelyet napok
óta uszályként vonszolt maga után, ezúttal alaposan becsapta. Nem altatót adott neki, hanem
teljesen ártalmatlan pirulát, úgynevezett placebót, mivel gyanakodott szándékára. Így a meglehetsen
nyugtalanul elaludt Prézli úr egyszer csak felébredt öröknek vélt álmából, és körültapogatva saját
paplanát, nyomban ráeszmélt, hogy ahol tartózkodik, az még nem a túlvilág. Felkattintotta a lámpát,
és az órájára nézett. Félkettt mutatott. De vajon éjfél utáni vagy déli tizenkett utáni félkettt? Az
elsötétít függöny tökéletesen zárt. Akkor sem szdött be rajta fény, ha kint ezer sugárlándzsával​
​​zött a nap. Felkelni viszont nem érzett magában ert. Hogy tudja meg, milyen napszakban támadt
fel holtából?
- Az óra majd elárulja! - villant az eszébe.​
_És valóban elárulta. De hogyan?​_


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 5)

Felhúzta megint, és abból tudta meg, hogy mennyit tudott húzni rajta.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

Most a piros pottyot Te kapod! 

a konyv valasza:

_AZ ÖNGYILKOS ÓRÁJA_​
Prézli úr emlékezett rá, hogy a vélt öngyilkossága elkövetése el
tti percekben felhúzta az óráját,
és akkor éjfélt mutatott. Megpróbálta hát ismét fel húzni, gondolván, hogy ha éjfél után félkett van,
alig tud húzni rajta, míg ha déli félkett van, jócskán húzhatja. Mivel az elbbi eset következett be, arra
is ráeszmélt, hogy a patikuscimbora átejtette, hisz húsz altató tabletta bevétele után másfél órával
nincs emberfia, aki felébredne. Mindezt átgondolva végre észhez tért, és úgy elment a kedve az öngyilkosságtól,
hogy soha többet meg sem kísérelte.​ 

jojjon megegy, aztan a tobbi holnap ​ 
Micsoda alkalom​

Thiefnek a múzeum volt a specialitása, és általában kétlépcsos módszerrel dolgozott: elment egy kiállításra, alaposan körülnézett, hogy mit csenhet el, aztán hazatért, és gondosan kitervelte, hogyan hajtja végre a lopást.
Abban az esetben, amirol történetünk szól, különösen könnyodolga volt.
Kedden kinézett magának az iparmuvészeti kiállításon egy aranynak tetszo, drágakövekkel kirakott kis szelencét, a reneszánsz ötvösmuvészet egyik remekét, és szerdán visszament, hogy adott pillanatban eltulajdonítsa.
Úgy tunt, a szerencse is kedvez neki. A dobozka mint a kor egyik jellemzodarabja, egy nyitott tárlón feküdt, szinte csábítva a lopásra. Igaz, a múzeumi or ott ült közvetlen mellette, de a nagy csendben valahogy elszundikált, és a teremben rajta kívül nem volt egy lélek sem. Ilyen alkalom a legjobb tolvaj életében is csak egyszer kínálkozik.
Thief óvatosan megnézte, nincs-e rögzítve a doboz, aztán vigyorogva zsebre vágta. Lapos szelence volt, ki sem dudorodott a zsebébol.
- Csak a fedele ne kattanjon! - gondolta, azzal benyúlt a zsebébe, s az elore elkészített zsebkendo csücskét ügyesen a fedél alá csúsztatta.
A következopillanatban az or kinyitotta a szemét, és automatikus mozdulattal megnyomta a riasztócsengot.
Thief úgy megdöbbent, hogy szinte földbe gyökerezett a lába. Mire magához tért, már rajta volt a bilincs.
_Egy kérdés marad nyitva: mi ébresztette fel az ort?_​​


----------



## andika (2006 Október 5)

Ez most nem megy de holnap az első sorban tolongok...nagyon jó ötlet...nagyon élveztem!
Jó éjt nektek!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

szep almokat


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 5)

Zenélő doboz volt ?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 5)

Igy igaz!  megegy potty a pirosbol 

a konyv irja...

_MICSODA ALKALOM_​ 
Mivel a múzeumi 
r abban a pillanatban nyitotta fel a szemét, amikor a tolvaj a zsebkendje​ 
csücskét a doboz fedele alá csúsztatta, csak arra lehet következtetni, hogy a kis szelencében zenél

szerkezet volt, és minthogy az ilyen szerkezet



dobozok többnyire a fedél mozgatására kezdenek

muzsikálni, a felcsendül melódia hangja keltette fel a szelence álomba merült rizjét.

Itt a reggeli fejtoro... andikanak.. ​ 
A festmény titka​ 
A londoni muvészbarátok klubjában a képgyujtoMr. Paint félrevonta mukereskedobarátját, Mr.Clevert.
- Hallottál már a „Nyolcak” nevumagyar muvészcsoportról? - kérdezte a lehetolegtitokzatosabb arcot vágva.
- Hogyne! - bólintott Mr. Clever. - A század elején alakult. Tagjainak képei ma meglehetosen sokat érnek.
- Ezek után bizonyara érdekelni fog, hogy én meglepoen olcsón jutottam egy képhez, amit a nyolcak egyike feslett - futott végig diadalmas mosoly Paint ajkán. 
- Egy itt letelepedett magyar adta el, jóval áron alul, mert sürgosen szüksége volt pénzre.
- Elárulnád végre a festonevét is?
- Eszemben sincs. Ugyanis meglepetés! De ha holnap feljössz hozzám, megmutatom a képet.
Clever valóban kíváncsi volt, így hát másnap meglátogatta Paintet, aki egy közepes méretuvásznat rakott elé. Tájkép volt.
- Mit szólsz a napsugár tüzes játékához itt a fák között? - kérdezte a házigazda, akinek szájáról még mindig nem kopott le a diadalmosoly. - Az egész kompozíción világosan felismerhetoa posztimpresszionista
hatás. Most pedig hadd áruljam el, hogy miért tartogattam meglepetésnek a festonevét.
Hát azért, mert aki ezt a képet festette, nemcsak hogy a Nyolcak tagja, hanem a Nyolcak vezéralakja volt. Nézd, itt a szignója: „Kernstock”…
- Te szerencsétlen! - vágott a szóáradatba Clever. - Ez a kép közönséges hamisítvány.
_Hogyan tudta a mu__kereskedoilyen gyorsan és biztosan, szinte minden vizsgálódás nélkül felismerni, hogy a festmény hamisítvány?_​
​


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

A festő *Kernstok* Károly és a szignója festményein teljes névvel szerep


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 6)

Kernstok nem CK-val irta a nevet....


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 6)

A 211. és 212. oldal egy lap 2 oldala, tehát nem lehet közötte a végrendelet.


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 6)

dulifuli írta:


> Na akkor itt van....
> 
> A per
> Filemile úr felkeresett egy jónevuügyvédet, és felvázolta elotte egy peres ügy részleteit.
> ...


Filemile úr az ügyet ellenfele szemszögéből adta elő, így kiderült, hogy nem ő, hanem ellenfele nyeri meg a pert.


----------



## andika (2006 Október 6)

eZEKET MÁR MEGFEJTETTÜK aBERCI!


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 6)

andika írta:


> eZEKET MÁR MEGFEJTETTÜK aBERCI!


Igen, elbambultam, nem olvastam végig!


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 6)

andika írta:


> Ja meg 2 nap!!!


 

Nekem nem kellett 2 nap. csak a hozzászólás... vagy rosszul emléxem...


----------



## andika (2006 Október 6)

WebDragon írta:


> Nekem nem kellett 2 nap. csak a hozzászólás... vagy rosszul emléxem...


 
Igen.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Margit írta:


> Kernstok nem CK-val irta a nevet....


 Margit! Tied a mai pirospotty! 
A konyv magyarazata,,

_A FESTMÉNY TITKA​_A szignóból. Kernstok Károly kétségtelenül a Nyolcak vezéralakja volt, de nem ck-val, csak egyszeru​​k-val a végén írta a nevét, s ha maga szignálta volna képet, nem csúszott volna az aláírásba hiba.

Na jojjon a kovetkezo....​Az áruló telefonkagyló
Gideon Killer teljesen feldúlva rohant a rend​​rségre, ahol egyenesen Quick felügyel elé vezették.
- Kérem, a feleségem… - lihegte egy székbe rogyva.
- Mi van a feleségével? - kérdezte Quick.
- Megölte magát… Legalábbis azt hiszem.
A továbbiakban drámai gyorsasággal peregtek az események. Killer elmondotta, hogy beleszeretett
egy táncosnbe, és mivel érzelmei komolyak, néhány hete elköltözött a feleségétl, aki mieltt a
rendrségre futott, felhívta telefonon, és kijelentette, hogy ha nem költözik vissza hozzá, fbe lövi
magát.
- Üres fenyegetésnek véltem az egészet - magyarázta Killer. - Így hát meglehetsen ingerülten
közöltem, hogy semmi szándékom visszaköltözni. Erre egy lövést hallottam, és elnémult a telefon.
- Van kulcsa a lakáshoz?
- Van, de egyedül nem merek odamenni.​
- Majd én és a segédem elkísérjük! - biccentett Quick, és intézkedett, hogy Slow, a segédje, egy
kocsival álljon el​​.
Mrs. Killert a telefonasztalka melletti székben találták, ölében a kezébl kicsúszott telefonkagyló,
jobb kezében egy elsült pisztoly. Élet már nem volt az asszonyban.
Quick visszahelyezte a kagylót a telefonra, majd ismét felkapta, hogy hívja a rendrséget, de nem
kapott vonalat.
- Azt hiszem én is a telefon mellett hagytam a kagylót ijedtemben, amikor a rendrségre rohantam
- szólalt meg Killer. - Itt vannak a kulcsaim, Mr. Slow tán megnézhetné. A szomszédos házban lakom.
Quick bólintott, Slow pedig eltnt a kulcsokkal. A felügyel még utána kiáltott:
- Én itt a fülemen tartom a kagylót. Amint Mr. Killer lakásán a telefonhoz ér, próbáljon beleszólni!
Tíz perc múlva Slow jelentkezett.
- Itt vagyok, fnök! A kagyló valóban a telefon mellett volt.
- Köszönöm! - mondta Quick. - Tegye most le.
Tompa kattanás hallatszott, majd bejött a vonal.
- Sajnálom, Mr. Killer - sóhajtott a felügyel. - De le kell tartóztatnom.​
_Ugyan mi tette Killert gyanússá?​_


----------



## andika (2006 Október 6)

Most olvastamel 50x-re de nem jövök rá...gáz!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Varjak meg a megfejtessel??
Gondolod mas is megprobal rajonni?


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

allegro írta:


> A festő *Kernstok* Károly és a szignója festményein teljes névvel szerep


 


Margit írta:


> Kernstok nem CK-val irta a nevet....


 


dulifuli írta:


> Margit! Tied a mai pirospotty!


Én nem kapok?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Október 6)

dulifuli írta:


> Varjak meg a megfejtessel??
> Gondolod mas is megprobal rajonni?


Talán az, hogy a hívott fél nem tud vonalat bontani csak a hívó.
Tehát a pasi hazudott, hogy a neje hívta...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

allegro írta:


> Én nem kapok?


Termeszetesen Te is kapsz piros pottyot!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Talán az, hogy a hívott fél nem tud vonalat bontani csak a hívó.
> Tehát a pasi hazudott, hogy a neje hívta...


 
Igy Igaz! A piros potty neked is jar 

A konyv valasza:
_AZ ÁRULÓ TELEFONKAGYLÓ​_Mr. Killer nem tudta, hogy minden telefonbeszélgetést csak a hívó fél készülékén lehet bontani,ezen bukott le. Ugyanis, ha az asszony hívta volna fel​​t a telefonon, amint a felügyel a kagylót a helyére tette, nyomban adott volna vonalat, teljesen függetlenül attól, hogy Mr. Killer állítólagos ijedtségében
hová tette a saját kagylóját. Mivel azonban csak Mr. Killer kagylójának visszahelyezése után jött be a vonal, nyilvánvaló, hogy  hívta fel az asszonyt, és nem az asszony t. Ezzel viszont Killer állításának az alapja dlt meg. Márpedig, aki ilyen körülmények között hazudik, feltétlenül gyanússá válik.

Jojjon a kovetkezo....
​Maud visszatér

Mrs. Rich, a milliomosn​​, kitöltötte barátnjének a második teát, majd folytatta a már megkezdett mondatot:
- … szóval valaki állandóan zaklat telefonon. Attól tartok, a volt férjem bérelte fel az illett. De már intézkedtem, hogy véget vessek a dolognak.
Alig, hogy idáig ért, ismét csengett a telefon.
- Halló! - vette fel a kagylót Mrs. Rich. De nem a telefonbetyár már jól ismert hangja, hanem egy vadidegen boríz hang válaszolt.
- Maga az, Elly Rich? - kérdezte a hang. - Halló, jól figyeljen! Félórával ezeltt elraboltuk a leányát.
Egy milliócskát kérünk érte váltságdíjul. Maga személyesen hozza el. Ma pontban éjfélkor egy emberünk várni fogja a kiköti mólónál. Ha nem jönne vagy olyan csacska lenne, hogy a rendrséghez fordul, a kis Maud nulla óra tizenöt perckor már nem él.
- Ugyan! - gyújtott unottan cigarettára Mrs.
Rich. - Ez valami újabb trükk.
- Trükk? - üvöltött fel a hang. - Miss Rich, mondja csak el az edesmamájának, mi van magával!
- Kloroformmal elkábítottak - nyöszörögte
Maud a kagylóba. - És most itt vagyok egy székhez kötözve, valami bzös pincében. Anya, segíts!
- Nos? - vette át a kagylót a boríz hang tulajdonosa. - Mi a válasza?
- Nincs itthon egy millióm - mondta Mrs. Rich. - És bankok zárva vannak. Nem várhatnának holnapig?
A beszélgetés elnyúlt kicsit.
A bandita türelmet kért, és sugdolózni kezdett valakivel, aki feltehetleg mellette állt, aztán újabb ajánlattal rukkolt el. Tárgyaltak, alkudoztak. Egyszer csak furcsa zaj hallatszott a kagylóban. Mintha egy ajtón dörömböltek volna… Újabb néhány perc telt el, majd felcsendült a telefonban egy kellemes bariton:
- Semmi haj, asszonyom! Itt Saver rmester a rendrségtl. A lányát kiszabadítottuk, már úton van vele a kocsi hazafelé…​
_Hogyan jött a b​​[FONT=Arial,Italic]​__ntény nyomára a rend[FONT=Arial,Italic][/FONT]rség?​
_[/FONT]


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Október 6)

Egy nem egészen krimi:

Apa és fia autóbalesetet szenvednek. A mentő egy közeli kórházba viszi Őket. Mindketten eszméletlenek, a fiun életmentő műtétet kell végezni. A műtőorvos bemosakszik, de amikor betolják a fiút elsápad és azt modja : Nem műthetem meg. Ő a fiam.
Hát ez meg hogy lehet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Október 6)

dulifuli írta:


> Maud visszatér ...​


A telefonját figyeltette a rendőrséggel a zaklatás miatt


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 6)

Maud visszatér

Szerintem a rendőrség már lehallgatta a telefont, ("már intézkedtem, hogy véget vessek a dolognak.") és így az "elnyúló" beszélgetés alatt be tudták mérni a hívás helyét.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Egy nem egészen krimi:
> 
> Apa és fia autóbalesetet szenvednek. A mentő egy közeli kórházba viszi Őket. Mindketten eszméletlenek, a fiun életmentő műtétet kell végezni. A műtőorvos bemosakszik, de amikor betolják a fiút elsápad és azt modja : Nem műthetem meg. Ő a fiam.
> Hát ez meg hogy lehet?


 
A nagypapa a mutoorvos??


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 6)

Egy nem egészenkrimi:

Az anyja (ill. az apa felesége) volt a műtőorvos ?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Flamingo, Blanko egy - egy piros potty! 
A konyv irja..;

_MAUD VISSZATÉR​_Történetünk elején megírtuk, hogy Mrs. Richet valaki zaklatta telefonon, és már intézkedett, hogy
az illet​​ne sokáig garázdálkodjon. Ez az intézkedés nem jelenthet mást, mint hogy figyeltette a telefonját,
és aki figyelte a telefont, a félreérthetetlen beszélgetést hallva azonnal értesítette a rendrséget,
amely mivel a beszélgetés szerencsére elhúzódott - idejében közbeavatkozott.




itt van a masik...
​
Levéltitok
Kupónia külügyminisztere begyakorolt mosollyal fogadta a vele szemben ül​​újságíró kérdéseit.
- Igen! - válaszolta, a kezében tartott havanna-szivarból komótosan szippantva egyet. - A személyi
titkárom valóban megszökött, és jelenleg egy olyan ország titkos szolgálatánál mködik, amely nem
nevezhet éppen barátinak. De a fickóról már néhány hónapja gyanús jelentések érkeztek, így idejében
megtettem a szükséges óvintézkedéseket.
- Ezek szerint már hónapok óta nem a személyi titkárának diktálta a bizalmas leveleit?
- Változatlanul minden bizalmas levelemet neki diktáltam. Postázásukat azonban más intézte.
- Mi haszna ennek, ha egyszer ismerte a közlemények tartalmát?
- No, valami haszna azért volt. A postázó megbízhatóságának hála az ellenséghez pártolt titkár
ugyanis semmi hasznos információt nem szolgáltathatott ki megbízóinak.​
_Ezt ugyan miként értette a miniszter?​_


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Blanco írta:


> Egy nem egészenkrimi:
> 
> Az anyja (ill. az apa felesége) volt a műtőorvos ?


 
Azt hiszem neked lesz igazad... en irtam hulyeseget


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Október 6)

dulifuli írta:


> Flamingo, Blanko egy - egy piros potty!
> ..


Blankonak még egy piros potty (inkább pötty)Egy anya is lehet műtőorvos.



dulifuli írta:


> Levéltitok....


 
Mivel sejtették, hogy kiadja a tikokat mindenféle levelet írattak, igazat és az ellenkezőjét (hamisat) is. Azt viszont nem tudhatta melyiket küldik tovább


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Blankonak még egy piros potty (inkább pötty)Egy anya is lehet műtőorvos.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Igaz a mefejtes,! sajna nincsen magyar betum 
szoval maradunk a pottynel 

a konyv irja..:
_LEVÉLTITOK_
Úgy véljük, csak egy megoldás lehetséges. A miniszter, amióta gyanakodott a titkárra, minden
címre több egymásnak ellentmondó levelet diktált neki. Mivel a postázást nem  intézte, sohasem
tudhatta, melyik levelet küldik el valóban, így bár  írta a bizalmas közleményeket - a titkos adatokkal
nem ment semmire.​ 
Itt van a kovetkezo:​ 
A vizsga
Durelt, a híres magánnyomozót, hetek óta üldözte egy szeplskép fiatalember, hogy inaskodni
szeretne mellette.
- Minden vágyam, hogy én is mesternyomozó legyek, mint ön - magyarázta. - És hol járhatnám ki
jobban az iskolát, mint a nagy Durel mellett?
- Ördög vigye, nem bánom - nevette el magát Durel, amikor az ifjú már vagy huszadszor eredt a
nyomába, hogy kunyeráljon. - Mivel úgysem kopsz le, s ha más után nem nyomozhatsz, látszólag
holtomig utánam nyomozol, felveszlek kisinasnak. De csak ha valóban van érzéked a szakmához.
- Csak ahhoz van érzékem. Ha nem hiszi, vizsgáztasson le.
- Éppen az a szándékom. Jól figyelj, mert mesélek egy történetet. Aztán egy ponton leállok, kérdezek
valamit, és amit kérdezek, arra gondolkodás nélkül felelned kell.
- Kezdheti, mester!
- Nos, egyszer két medvevadász után nyomoztam. Elször egy kilométert tettek meg déli irányban,
aztán egy kilométert keleti irányban. Én persze végig a sarkukban voltam. S követtem ket akkor
is, amikor északnak fordultak. Arra felé, azaz északnak is pontban egy kilométert tettek meg, mikor
végre megpillantották a medvét, és lepuffantották. A furcsa csak az volt, hogy ahol leltték, az az a
pont volt, ahonnan elindultunk. Tehát akár egyhelyben totyogva is bevárhattuk volna a medvekomát.
Milyen szín bundája volt a medvének?
_A kisinas tudta. Ön is tudja?_​


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 6)

Fekete. Feher orvvel?:shock:


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 6)

Fehér, mert jegesmedve volt és a sarkkörön vadásztak.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Pittikem, a potty Rubine 

a konyv megfejtese:

_A VIZSGA​_Fehér szín​​volt a bundája. A történet ugyanis kizárólag az Északi-sarkon játszódhat. Hogy miért,
az könnyen levezethet.
1. Az els és a harmadik útszakasz észak-déli irányú, tehát két délkör egy-egy darabja.
2. A délkörök csak a föld két sarkán metszik egymást, tehát abból, hogy a vadászok kiindulási helyükre
értek vissza, nyilvánvaló, hogy sark-körön járnak.
3. Medve csupán az Északi-sarkon van, tehát a mesterdetektív ott caplat a medvevadászok nyomában
s az ott él medve jegesmedve.
Aki az elbeszélést hallva mindezt gyorsan felismeri, máris rávághatja a kérdésre a választ, hogy
az elejtett medve bundája fehér. El is találta a jelölt a feleletet. Igy lett belle kisinas Durel, mellett, s
tán még ma is vele nyomoz, ha a detektívirodát a fnöke azóta be nem zárta.

Jojjon a kovetkeso....​Késes Bob esete
Wrong felügyel​​egy besúgótól megtudta, hogy az alvilág egyik legveszedelmesebb vagánya, Késes
Bob, péntek délután négy óra tájban meg akar féltékenységbl gyilkolni egy bérház legfels emeletén
lakó bármixernt. Úgy intézte hát a dolgot, hogy két embere megfelel helyen elbújjon a lakásban,
s ha kell, készenlétben legyen.
A két nyomozó a függöny mögött foglalta
el rhelyét, így belátták a szobát, és az ablakon
is kileshettek. Alig, hogy elhelyezkedtek,
már észre is vették, hogy Késes Bob a
szemben lev sarkon ácsorog, s olyan buzgón
figyel néhány a mixern háza felé
létráskocsival közelg szerelt, mintha más
szándéka nem is volna, mint bámészkodni.
A bérház elektromos vezetékének egyik drótját leszakította a reggeli vihar, nyilván azt jöttek megcsinálni
az overállos fiuk. De még meg sem állt a létráskocsi, Bob már elindult nagyráérsen a kapu
felé.
Annyit elárulhatunk, hogy valóban a mixernhöz igyekezett. Be is lépett a lépcsházba, majd
megnyomta az automatalift hívógombját, s amikor a felvonó leérkezett, beszállt, szabályosan becsukta
az ajtót, rányomta ujját a megfelel emelet gombjára, mire a felvonó elindult. A detektívek mégis hiába
várták, hogy megérkezzen a lakásba. Pedig biztosak lehetünk, hogy nem tudott a két reá várakozó
nyomozóról…​
_Akkor meg hová t​​[FONT=Arial,Italic]​__nt? Mi történhetett vele?​
_[/FONT]


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 6)

Talán a liftben ragadt, mert közben a vezeték javítása miatt kikapcsolták az áramot.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Igy igaz! Piros potty a tied! 

A konyv szerint...
_KÉSES BOB ESETE​_Mint tudjuk, a ház elektromos vezetékét meg kellett javítani. A szerel​​k, amint odatolták a létrát,
tehát percekkel azután, hogy Bob a liftbe lépett, bizonyára kikapcsolták az áramot, hisz különben nem
tudtak volna dolgozni. Így aztán a várva várt gyilkos elakadt a felvonóban két emelet között.


itt van megegy...
​
Utcai kaland

Scriptura f​​városában, Orthographiában, Corner felügyelt tartották a
legtehetségesebb rendrnyomozónak.
Néhány bonyolultabb bnesetnél még a Scotland Yard is kikérte a tanácsát. Számos elnyös tulajdonsága mellett azonban akadt a derék felügyelnek két hibája is: abszolút rövidlátó volt, és szerfelett szórakozott.
Történt egyszer, hogy egy rablóbanda után nyomozott, és egy megbízható besúgójától neszét vette, hol csípheti el a bandavezért.
Két teljesen egyformán épült utca volt Orthographiában: a Pont utca és a Pontosvessz utca. Nos az elbbi, azaz a Pont utca 3-as számú házának egyik üres garázsában volt hír szerint a tolvajvezér fohadiszállása.
Corner meghallván a címet, nyomban útnak eredt. Még hozzá az apostolok
lován, vagyis amúgy gyalogosan.
Hisz ha feltnik az utcában egy rendrségi autó, embere még felfigyel rá, és
elszelel. Gyalog viszont hosszú volt a séta, így mire a két utca környékére ért, már sötétedett, s minthogy szokott szórakozottságában az okuláréját otthon felejtette, csak homályos foltokat látott az utcatáblákon, betket nem. Némi töprengés után mégis rájött, melyik az a két szemre egyforma utca közül, amelyikbe mennie kell. Annak ellenére rájött, hogy még sosem járt ezen a vidéken.​
_Mi igazíthatta útba?​_


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 6)

Ha domborúak voltak az utcatáblán a betűk, le tudta tapogatni. (?)


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 6)

Az utcanév hossza. A hosszabb utcanév nagyobb, a rövidebb kisebb foltként volt észlelhető számára.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Rubin! Gratula! Vag az eszed, mint a borotva! oda a potty! 

a kony szerinti befejezes:

_UTCAI KALAND​_Nem titkoltuk, hogy ha bet​​ket nem is, homályos foltokat látott az utcatáblákon. Mivel a Pont név
jóval rövidebb, mint a Pontosvessz név, azon az utcán indult el, amelynek tábláján a betkbl összeállt
sötétebb folt rövidebb volt, s természetesen valóban ez volt a Pont utca. Annak rendje és módja
szerint szépen fülön is csípte a bandafnököt.


itt az ujabb rejtveny:​Riadó a rend​​rségen
A bordeaux-i rendrség egyik ügyeleti szobájában hirtelen vijjogó hang törte meg a csendet. Ezzel
párhuzamosan piros fény kezdett vibrálni a falon elhelyezett elektronikus térképen.
Az ügyeletes tiszt felugrott, és a mikrofonhoz pattant.
- Riadó! - kiáltotta. - Betörtek a Credit Commercial de France páncéltermébe.
Negyedóra sem telt bele, és a rendrség körülzárta a bankot.
- Mi történt? - sietett el riadtan a fiókigazgató.
- Betör a páncéltermükben - vetette oda a hadnagy, és öt emberét magához intve már futott is.
Az igazgató néhány tisztviselvel meg utána.
A páncélterem körül azonban nem találtak semmi gyanúsat. Csukva volt az ajtaja rendben, ahogy
illett.
- A kulcsokat! - rendelkezett a hadnagy. Aztán ahogy a zár engedett, máris nyomult befelé. Mögötte
öt embere, elre szegezett géppisztolyokkal.
De betörknek se híre, se hamva nem volt odabent. Csupán egyetlen férfit találtak az egyik széf
eltt. Azt sem vihették magukkal.​
_Miért nem?​_


----------



## Szőke Beyyya (2006 Október 6)

passz, én nem tom a válaszokat, nem vagyok tul otthon a zenében de igazad lehet allegro


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 6)

A ferfi volt a takarito es veletlenul zarodott be a pancel szekrenybe.


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 6)

Na nyertem egy piros hangszoro zsinort? Kerem a 20 Forintos kerdest!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 6)

Szerintem a betmen vót !


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 6)

Ő volt az őr és már halott volt


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 6)

Allegro,Thor majdnem igazatok van megszavaztam a piros pontot 
Sztyopanak meg kulondij jar az otletert 
A konyv azt irja, hogy:


_RIADÓ A REND_
_[FONT=Arial,Italic][/FONT]RSÉGEN_​ 
Mert nem betör volt, hanem egy 79 éves széfbérl, akit véletlen tévedés folytán zártak be a páncélterembe.​ 
maga riadóztatta a rendrséget, miután szerencséjére rábukkant a riasztóberendezésre.​ 
A történetben az a legszebb, hogy nem kitalált sztori, valóban megesett a jelzett bank bordeaux-i

fiókintézetében, 1985 végén.


itt jon a kovetkezo "20Forintos" kerdes:​ 

A Head-gyémánt​


Kicsi Joe alig százötven centire ntt emberke volt, de ki sportolt test és csupa izom. Melák Bill viszont
százkilencvenkét centi magas, hosszú karú-lábú, nagydarab égimeszel. Ez a méretaránytalanság
azonban cseppet sem zavarta felhtlen barátságukat. Közel tíz esztendeje gengszterkedtek nagy
egyetértésben New Bredfordban, minden zsákmányon
becsületesen megosztozva, ahogy h társakhoz illik.
Szorgalmas emberek lévén az egyszer tolvajlást sem
vetették meg. Ebbéli igyekezetüknek hála jutottak birtokába
a híres Head-gyémántnak, amelynek már a látványa
is nagy gyönyörséggel töltötte el milliós érték
szépségek iránt fogékony lelküket.
- De mi az ördögöt csináljunk egy ekkora gyémánttal?
- borult el Bill kedve hirtelen, miután kigyönyörködte
magát. - Néhány óra múlva észreveszik, hogy ez az ökölnyi csecsebecse eltnt, és az USA minden
zsaruja a nyomába ered majd.
- Tlem kutathatnak utána. Úgysem tzöm a kalapom mellé - mondta Joe.
- Az ám. De hová rejtsük?
- A nagynéném házának eresze alá. Kis földszintes viskóban lakik a tanti, s van egy hézag a falban,
közvetlen a tetnél. Ott aztán rá nem bukkan erre a csillogó kavicsra senki.
- És ha az öreg hölgy fecseg?
- Nem lesz mirl fecsegnie, mert nem fog tudni semmit. Korán fekszik, én meg ismerem a terepet.
Az éj leple alatt elintézzük az egészet, úgy, hogy színünket se lássa.
Ahogy sötétedni kezdett valóban odalopóztak a házhoz, s lesték, mikor alszik el odabent a villany.
- Létra van ? - kérdezte Bill suttogva.
- A létra felt - súgta vissza Joe. - De szerencsére te is létrahosszúságú vagy. Majd ráállok a
válladra, úgy tán elérem az ereszt.
Ebben a pillanatbaj oltotta el a néni a szobában a lámpát Vártak néhány percet, aztán akcióhoz
kezdtek. Csakhogy Joe Bill válláról sem érte fel a tett.
- Legalább pár centivel lennék magasabb! - mérgeldött. - Igazán alig pár centi hiányzik, hogy elérjem
a kiszemelt hézagot. Dehát a fejedre mégsem állhatok, mert onnan még ha fogsz is, leszédülök.
- Tudom már, mit csinálunk! - döntött Bill. S valóban, két perc múlva bent volt a gyémánt a rejtekhelyen.
_Ha semmire sem álltak fel, ugyan hogyan csúsztatták be?_​




​


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 7)

Szoval Joe alacsony de eros! Bill Magas de nem tudjuk a sulyat. Ha alapul vesszuk, hogy alltalaban a magas emberek azok nemigen koverek, akkor a megoldas nem lahet mas mint: Joe allt a foldre es a fel emelte Bill-t mivel eleg izmos volt ahhoz, hogy konnyen elbanjon a teherrel es Joe emelese meg adta a par centit amire szukseguk volt + Bill karjai hosszabbak mint Joe karja szoval boven meg van a par centi!
Ugyes vagyok?
akkor
Johet a 40 Forintos kerdes


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 7)

Szerintem bevették a buliba a nagynénit, és a nagynénit a nyakukba véve már be tudták tenni a gyémántot a rejtekhelyre.
Később persze a nagynénit eltették láb alól ne kelljen 3 felé osztozni.


----------



## Jucye (2006 Október 7)

a Don Juanban nincs pezsgoaria


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 7)

Na, végre én is "csaknem uptodate vagyok" itt , és Thor-ral értek egyet, ha a kicsi áll alul, akkor a karjaik hosszának különbsége hozzáadódik az 1. próbálkozás magasságához...


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 7)

Pont tegnap kaptam egy ebbe a témába vágó mail-t, megosztom:

A nyomozó az elhunyt asszony férjét faggatja annak rejtélyesen bekövetkező halála után. Az özvegy a következőt meséli:" A feleségem elaludt tévénézés közben, én pedig kezemmel megcirógattam a nyakát, hogy felébresszem. De én nem tudhattam, hogy álmában éppen egy késsel közelítettek szerencsétlen feleségem nyaka felé. Ahogy a hideg kezemmel hozzáértem, ő azt hitte, a kés az, és ijedtében szörnyet halt."

Hogyan halt meg az asszony? 



Öngyilkos lett 

Álmában, a férj elmondása szerint 

A férje keze által


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 7)

Honnan tudta, hogy a felesége éppen mit álmodik?


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 7)

Jeromos írta:


> Pont tegnap kaptam egy ebbe a témába vágó mail-t, megosztom:
> 
> A nyomozó az elhunyt asszony férjét faggatja annak rejtélyesen bekövetkező halála után. Az özvegy a következőt meséli:" A feleségem elaludt tévénézés közben, én pedig kezemmel megcirógattam a nyakát, hogy felébresszem. De én nem tudhattam, hogy álmában éppen egy késsel közelítettek szerencsétlen feleségem nyaka felé. Ahogy a hideg kezemmel hozzáértem, ő azt hitte, a kés az, és ijedtében szörnyet halt."
> 
> ...


Na nyomozzunk egy kicsit. Ugyebár honnét tudta, hogy mit álmodott a neje? Tehát ez az első lépcső.Honnét tudta, hogy mit hisz az alvó asszony? Ez a második.
Itt két variációt tudok elképzelni.
A., Vagy megfojtotta az asszonyt,
B., Tudta, hogy labilis idegrendszerű és iszonyatosan ráijesztett, attól kapott szívrohamot.

De nekem az a fojtogatós vari jobban tetszik.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 8)

Thor, Jeromos! Tietek a potty! 
A konyv szerint:

_A HEAD-GYÉMÁNT_
Fordítottak a „felálláson”, azaz nem Joe állt Bill vállára, hanem Bill az izmos kis Joe vállára. Mivel​O rendkívül magas volt, s mint kihangsúlyoztuk, igen hosszú karjai voltak, karja pluszhosszúságával

sikerült elérnie a rejtekhelyet.

Jojjon a masik....​ 

A szimpatikus ügynök
Mr. Earth, a kaliforniai farmer már régen szeretett volna életbiztosítást kötni, de ritkán járt a városban,
s ha mégis bement, valahogy mindig elmaradt a dolog. Így hát szintén megörült, amikor egy
biztosító ügynöke felkereste, és felajánlotta, hogy elintézi a formaságokat.
- Negyvenöt éves vagyok, épp ideje, hogy megkössük az üzletet! - csapott az ember tenyerébe. -
Aztán megbeszélték a részleteket. Ami Mr. Earth-t illeti, akár máris odaadta volna tán az esedékes
összeget. Az ügynök azonban azt mondta, hogy egyelre még nem kell fizetni.
- Majd akkor adjon pénzt, ha elhozom a biztosítási
kötvényt! - mondta, ami tulajdonképpen nagyon
bizalomgerjeszten hangzott. St azt is hozzátette,
hogy kiállíttat elre egy nyugtát a pénzrl,
s nevetett:
- Csak nem akar nyugta nélkül fizetni?
Mr. Earth el volt ragadtatva, és amikor az ügynök
két nap múlva a nyugtával meg a kötvénnyel megjelent, még jókora borravalóval is megtetézte a
pénzt, aztán rohant a szomszéd farmerhez elújságolni, hogy biztosítva van.
A szomszéd higgadtabb ember volt. Nyugodtan végighallgatta a történetet, még a pipájára is rágyújtott,
csak azután szólalt meg:
- El ne patkolj id eltt, öregfiú, mert erre a biztosításra ugyan egy huncut centet sem fizetnek a
családodnak… Hát nem ntt még be a fejed lágya, hogy felülsz egy csalónak?
_Mibol feltételezte, hogy a szimpatikus ügynök csaló?_​
​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 8)

Jeromos írta:


> Pont tegnap kaptam egy ebbe a témába vágó mail-t, megosztom:
> 
> A nyomozó az elhunyt asszony férjét faggatja annak rejtélyesen bekövetkező halála után. Az özvegy a következőt meséli:" A feleségem elaludt tévénézés közben, én pedig kezemmel megcirógattam a nyakát, hogy felébresszem. De én nem tudhattam, hogy álmában éppen egy késsel közelítettek szerencsétlen feleségem nyaka felé. Ahogy a hideg kezemmel hozzáértem, ő azt hitte, a kés az, és ijedtében szörnyet halt."
> 
> ...


 

ez lett volna az egyik rejtveny a kovetkezo napokban, 


"""Az álom
Kovácséknál vendégek voltak, a házigazda azonban társalgás közben elaludt. Felesége, nehogy a vendégek észrevegyék, ujjaival óvatosan megérintette Kovács nyakát, hogy felébressze. Csakhogy
Kovács éppen azt álmodta, hogy a veszto​​helyen a hóhér bárdja lecsapni készül rá. Amikor felesége huvös ujjai hozzáértek, azt hitte, ez már a bárd, és ijedtében szörnyethalt.""""​
_​​​
_ 
szoval nem mondom meg a megoldast....


----------



## andika (2006 Október 8)

Nem iratta alá a kötvényt az ügynök.


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 8)

Igen, Andikának igaza lesz.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 8)

dulifuli írta:


> _Mibol feltételezte, hogy a szimpatikus ügynök csaló?_​​
> ​


 
Az ügynök nem volt csaló!
A szomszéd csak irigységből monta azt hogy csaló, mert nem hozzá ment először életbiztosítást kötni. 
Miért ne lehetnének tisztességes, böcsülletes ügynökök?


----------



## aberci (2006 Október 8)

andika írta:


> Nem iratta alá a kötvényt az ügynök.


Kivel? A farmerrel? Mert ha arra gondolsz, aláírom!


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 8)

Olyat hol csinálnak, hogy NYUGTÁT írnak előre?????
Számlát esetleg...


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 8)

A másik dolog, ami közben eszembe jutott, hogy egy 45 éves embernek az életbiztosításhoz tán valami orvosi vizsgálaton is át kellene esnie, nem?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

Jeromos írta:


> A másik dolog, ami közben eszembe jutott, hogy egy 45 éves embernek az életbiztosításhoz tán valami orvosi vizsgálaton is át kellene esnie, nem?


 
Megint a Tied a potty! 
A konyv....

_A SZIMPATIKUS ÜGYNÖK_
A történetben szó sincs orvosi vizsgáltról. Márpedig orvosi vizsgálat nélkül a világ egyetlen pontján
sem kötnek egy 45 éves emberrel életbiztosítást.​

Itt van a kovetkezo.....


A sógor gyanakszik
- Képzeld! Megszereztem Gárdonyi Géza eredeti születési anyakönyvi kivonatát - dicsekedett a
ritkasággyjt a sógorának. - Kissé szakadozott a papírja, sárgult is, de hisz mondom, nem holmi
másolat, hanem eredeti. Nem megható?
- Ahogy vesszük - töprengett el a sógor. - Tulajdonképpen mi áll azon a papíron?
- Hát ami szokott. Apa neve Gárdonyi Sándor, apa foglalkozása géplakatos, születési hely Agárd,
dátum 1863. augusztus 3. …
- Ezek szerint két okból is biztos, hogy hamisítványt sóztak rád!
- Ne bolondozz, ember! Gárdonyi apja Sándor volt, és géplakatos. Véletlenül azt is pontosan tudom,
hogy ezen a napon született Gárdonyi, s Agárdon.
- Így van, pontosan. A papír mégsem eredeti.​
_Mi az a két ok, amibol a sógor, anélkül, hogy látta volna az okmányt, meg tudta állapítani, hogy_
_hamisítványról van szó?_​ ​


----------



## andika (2006 Október 9)

A születésibe nem irják blel a foglalkozást és az anyja neve az elsőú a gyerek neve után,nem??


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

andika írta:


> A születésibe nem irják blel a foglalkozást és az anyja neve az elsőú a gyerek neve után,nem??


 Sajnalom, de nem ez a megoldas


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 9)

A Gárdonyi felvett név, Zeigler Sándor volt az édesapja neve.
A másik ok lehet az, hogy Agárdot abban az időben Agárdpusztának hívták, de az is, hogy akkoriban ismeretlen volt a "géplakatos" megnevezés. ZZeigler


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

Rubin írta:


> A Gárdonyi felvett név, Zeigler Sándor volt az édesapja neve.
> A másik ok lehet az, hogy Agárdot abban az időben Agárdpusztának hívták, de az is, hogy akkoriban ismeretlen volt a "géplakatos" megnevezés. ZZeigler


 
Rubin! Megkapod a pottyot, de egy kis kiegeszitesel:

....

Az els ok, hogy 1895-ig nem volt állami anyakönyv, az 1863-ban született Gárdonyinak, minthogy
a születéseket akkoriban egyházi hatóságok tartották nyilván, csak keresztlevele lehetett, anyakönyvi
kivonata nem. A másik ok, hogy Gárdonyi apját Ziegler Sándornak hívták, az író maga is
Ziegler néven született, sak késbb vette fel a Gárdonyi nevet.​ ​


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 9)

ezért csak fél pont jár, vagy csak nagyon picike


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

Jojjon a kovetkezo....


A bugyelláris
Három muzulmán legény szállást bérelt egy kertes házban. Volt ezer tallér közös vagyonuk egy
bugyellárisban, azt rá bízták a szállásadónre, azzal a
kikötéssel, hogy külön-külön egyiküknek se adja ki,
csak ha hárman együtt kérik. Majd lerakták a cókmókjukat
a konyhában, és kimentek a kertbe napozni.
Mivel nagyon forrón tzött a nap, néhány perc múlva
a legidsebb legény szólt a legfiatalabbnak, hogy
kérje ki a konyhaablakon át a napolajat a szállásadónotol​ 
. Ment is a fiú, de nem a napolajat kérte, hanem a bugyellárist. Azt meg az asszony nem akarta

odaadni. Erre a legényke hátrakiáltott két idsebb társának:
- Csak akkor adja ki, ha ti is kéritek!
- Add csak ki! - kiabáltak vissza azok, azt hívén a napolajról van szó. Így aztán az asszony kiadta
a bugyellárist az ablakon, az ifjú meg elszaladt vele. Mire a két károsult megtudta, mi történt, a tolvajnak
már nyoma veszett. Haragjuk tehát a szállásadón felé fordult, mondván, hogy nem járt el elég
gondosan és rohantak a kádihoz, hogy kötelezze az asszonyságot az ezer tallér megtérítésére. A kádi
azonban úgy vélte, hogy akár hibás a szállásadón, akár nem, a pénzt semmiképp sem lehet tle
követelni.
_Miért?_​

​


----------



## andika (2006 Október 9)

hát Dulikám, nekem ma nem megy.3 napja fáj non-stop a fejem és hiába olvasom... de imádom,hogy megnyitottad ezt a topicot,kellett már a frissités!!Jó éjt nektek!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

aludj egy nagyot, es gyogyulj meg


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

Rubin írta:


> ezért csak fél pont jár, vagy csak nagyon picike


 
Neked megelolegeztem az igazi nagy piros pottyot


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 9)

Mert kettejüknek csak 333-333 járna már csak ?


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 9)

Muzulman nö nem el egyedül egy kertes hazban....es nem vehet el penzt amite nem dolgozott ra  ....es ha nem volt az nem biztak volna ra a penzüket....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Október 9)

Az volt a pénztárca kiadás feltétele, hogy hárman kérjék együttesen és gyakorlatilag ezt tették.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Az volt a pénztárca kiadás feltétele, hogy hárman kérjék együttesen és gyakorlatilag ezt tették.


 
A logika jo, de csak felig feleltel a kerdesre ez fel piros potty 

_A BUGYELLÁRIS​_Mert az eredeti megállapodás úgy szólt, hogy a pénzt akkor adja oda, ha hárman együtt kérik.
Márpedig hármuk közül az egyiknek (a tolvajnak) közben nyoma veszett, tehát amíg el​​nem kerítik,
nincs joguk követelni a pénzt. Viszont ha megtalálják a tolvajt, akkor a pénzt már nem az asszonynak,
hanem neki kell megtérítenie.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

itt a kovetkezo.......

A gyilkos elárulja magát


Miss Lola Bevettyt, a Kék pontyhoz címzett mulató refrén énekesnjét egy reggel holtan találták a
szállodai szobájában.
Joe, a vöröshajú pincér, aki az esetet felfedezte, arra gyanakodott, hogy gyilkosság történt. Lola keblébl
ugyanis 67 fokos szögben kiállt egy elefántcsont nyel tor, és Joe nem emlékezett, hogy a mvészn valaha is hordott volna ilyen trt a szívébe döfve, habár általában szerette a csecsebecséket és elefántcsont mütyürkékkel is szívesen díszítette magát.
A pincér mindenesetre értesítette a portást. A portás
mindenesetre értesítette rendrséget. Azután amikor a nyomozótiszt és a segédje megjelentek, felkísérte​
oket a szobába.
Épp az áldozat fényképezésénél tartottak, amikor valaki kopogott az ajtón.
- Tessék! - mondta a nyomozótiszt.
Az ajtónyílásban megjelent egy fiatalember. Gyermeteg arckifejezést és felten ártatlan tekinte-
tu világoskék szemeket viselt.​

- Tessék! - ismételte a tiszt, most már némi éllel, mert az ilyen látványos ártatlanság mindig felébresztette
benne a gyanakvás kénköves tüzét, és hivatalból ingerelte.
A fiatalember hátrálni kezdett.
- Úgy látszik, eltévesztettem az emeletet! - makogta. - A másodikon, a 16-os szobában lakom…
- Ez meg az els emelet 16! - bólintott a portás. - Az úr igazat beszél. Pontosan efölött lakik. Az
emeletek berendezése olyan egyforma, hogy könnyen el lehet tévedni.
A nyomozótiszt rábámult a fiatalemberre, aztán mellé lépett és karon ragadta:
- Gyilkosság gyanújával letartóztatom!
_Mire alapozta gyanúját a nyomozó?_​ ​


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 9)

Az ember nem szokott kopogtatni a saját szállodai szobája ajtaján, hanem kinyitja a kulccsal és bemegy.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

Rubin írta:


> Az ember nem szokott kopogtatni a saját szállodai szobája ajtaján, hanem kinyitja a kulccsal és bemegy.


 
Igy igaz! 

A konyv irja....

_A GYILKOS ELÁRULJA MAGÁT​_Biztos volt benne, hogy az ártatlan tekintet​​fiatalember hazudik. Ha valóban azt hitte volna, hogy
a saját szobájába nyit, nem kopogtatott volna, mert a saját szobája ajtaján senki sem kopog, amikor
be akar nyitni. Márpedig aki egy gyilkosság színhelyén hívatlanul megjelenik, és ráadásul hazugsággal
kezdi, az másba mint gyanúba nem is fogható.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 9)

Johet a kovetkezo......



A titkárno sikolt
- Már amikor a kapun beléptem, elkapott valami rossz elérzet - mesélte a riporter a kollégájának.
- Nyitom az elszobaajtót, hát ott áll a feleségem, szorosan a fal mellett, mintha valaki odatámasztotta
volna, és üveges szemekkel rám mered…
- Szent ég! - sikoltott fel a szobában ül titkárn - De hát mi történt?
_Tényleg! Mi történt?_​ ​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

ugy tunik ez nem tul erdekes... de azert itt a megfejtes...


_A TITKÁRNo SIKOLT_

Semmi különös nem történt. A riporter csupán azt adta elo, mi tagadás rendkívül hatásosan, hogy

a felesége szemüveget kapott. Aznap hozta haza a látszerésztl az okulárét, attól volt „üveges a szeme”,
s azért állt a fal mellett, hogy annak támaszkodva szokja meg az üveget, amely mint minden új
pápaszemesnek, neki is szokatlan viselet volt.​ 
​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

folteszek megegyet, aztan ha nincs erdeklodo abbahagyom 

Az eskü szent
Igazmondó Billt azért nevezték igazmondónak, mert egy hóbortos éjszakán megesküdött Hermészre,
a tolvajok istenére, hogy soha többé nem hazudik senkinek, és esküjét híven meg is tartotta.
Így aztán Blick felügyel​​nek sem hazudott, amikor az egy nap hajnalán elállíttatta és kihallgatta.
- Te törted fel tegnap délben a Pöttykiszerel Vállalat páncélszekrényét? - kérdezte Blick.
- A maga dolga kideríteni! - vont vállat Bill.
- Hová tetted a pénzt?
- Nálam nincs.
- Odaadtad valakinek, hogy eldugja vagy elrejtetted magad?
- Sem magam nem rejtettem el, sem más.
- Netán bankba tetted? Vagy épp ellenkezleg: elkártyáztad, elköltötted, elajándékoztad?
- Nem én.
Blick felügyel tehetetlenül maga elé meredt. Biztos volt benne, hogy Bill nem hazudik. De akkor
hol lehet a pénz?​
_Valóban! Hol?​_


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 11)

dulifuli írta:


> folteszek megegyet, aztan ha nincs erdeklodo abbahagyom
> 
> Az eskü szent
> Igazmondó Billt azért nevezték igazmondónak, mert egy hóbortos éjszakán megesküdött Hermészre,
> ...


Most mit kutakocc? Nekem atta a raktarkulcser...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 11)

dulifuli írta:


> hol lehet a pénz?... _Valóban! Hol?..._


Halvány lila gőzöm sincs...de a Pitti az nekem nagyon gyanús...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 11)

Persze, hogy a Pitytinel, az financolja a beduinokat az utcajukban


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 11)

Dulika, abba ne hagyd, kérlek!
Én néztem a sikoltozós feladványt is, de nem jöttem rá a trükkjére


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Október 11)

elitta.. sör bor pálesz


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

... a Pitti nekem is gyanus volt, de nem nala van....


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

itt a megfejtes....

_AZ ESKÜ SZENT_​
Bill egyszeruen fogta a pénzt, s postautalványon feladta a saját lakása címére. Így esküjét betartva
igaz szóval vallhatta, hogy a pénz nincsen nála, nincsen rejtekhelyen, bankba se tette, el sem költötte,
ajándékozta. S ráadásul reménykedhetett, hogy ha a rendrségrl elengedik (márpedig elengedik,
mivel nincs ellene bizonyíték), az összeget hiánytalanul kikézbesítik neki.​ ​


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 11)

Na erre a megoldásra álmomban nem gondoltam volna


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

aki szeret szamolni az most figyeljen jol....

A szökevény pénzdarab

Egy jószándékú banya mézeskalácsházában szállást kért s kapott néhány napra három vándorkereskedo​​.
Mikor idejük lejárt, és útra kerekedtek, a szíveslátásért fizettségképpen fejenként tíz-tíz aranyat hagytak az asztalon.​
A banya csak a búcsúzás után számolta meg a pénzt, s kissé sokallotta. Íziben szólította hát koboldszolgáját, és a harminc aranyból leszámolt a kezébe ötöt, hogy fusson vele a vendégek után, adja vissza nekik.
A kis kobold nyakába szedte a lábát. Utol is érte a keresked​​ket hamar, de neki is megvolt a magához való esze. Az ötbl csak három aranyat osztott szét a három keresked között, mindegyiküknek adván egyet. A maradék két aranyat meg zsebre tette. Így azután csudamód furcsán alakult a helyzet.
A kereskedknek, mivel egy-egy aranyat visszakaptak, most már csak fejenként 9, összesen tehát 27 aranyba került a szállás, a koboldnál pedig, mint tudjuk, maradt 2 arany. 27 + 2 = 29. Ez vitathatatlan.
Márpedig eredetileg 30 aranyat adtak össze.​
_Hová tu​​nt hát egy arany?​
_


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 11)

Nos ugye először 30-at fizettek, ebből visszajárt 5, amiből a szolga eltett 2-t. Tehát az nem kérdés hogy a 30 arany úgy jön ki, hogy 

25 (ennyi volt az ára a vendégeskedésnek), + 3 (ennyit kaptak vissza)+ 2 (ennyit tett el a szolga). 

Tehát ha ők összesen 27 aranyat fizettek a vendéglátásért, akkor ahhoz a szolga által elrakott 2 aranyat nem hozzáadni kell, hanem kivonni, hisz a szoba valójában 25 arany volt, de mivel a szolga lenyúlt 2 aranyat ezért ők tulajdonképpen 27-et fizettek.... a csel az, hogy nem hozzáadni kell.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

A megoldas tokeletes!!!! Ezert akar dupla piros pottyot is kaphatsz 
(Nem mondtad, hogy matamatikus "is" vagy   )

Igy magyarazza a konyv:

_A SZÖKEVÉNY PÉNZDARAB​_A sztori felépítése csalóka, ez okozza a kavarodást. Helyesen: a 27 aranyból le kell vonni a 2 aranyat,
majd a 2+3-at hozzáadni a maradékhoz. Tehát: 27 mínusz 2 = 25. És 25 plusz 2 meg 3 = 30.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

Itt egy masik fejtoro...

A furfangos kádi
Egy igazhitu mohamedán felkereste a bölcs kádit, és elpanaszolta neki, hogy két méhkast, méhekkel együtt, elloptak az udvaráról.
- Hozd ide elém a szomszédaidat! - parancsolta a kádi.
Az ember köszönt, és ment, de fertályóra sem telt bele, megjelent újra, a szomszédjaival. Voltak vagy húszan.
- Mit vonultatod itt fel az egész falut? - rivallt rá a kádi. - Hisz megmondtam, hogy csak a tolvajt hozd. S látnod kellett ki a tolvaj, mert még most is ott ül két méhecske a kaftánja vállán!​
_Elfelejtette volna a kádi, hogy mit mondott elsore? Ha nem, akkor miért másította meg a szavát?_


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 11)

Hát, ez egy jó idegzetű tolvajnál nem jönne be, de ha valaki a vállára nézett, az volt a hunyó


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

Jar a potty 
A konyv szerint..
_A FURFANGOS KÁDI​_Nem felejtett el semmit, de furfangja leleplezte a tettest, aki a kádi szavait hallva ijedten a vállához
kapott. Igaz, hogy méhecske nem ült a kaftánján, de a rossz lelkiismeret diktálta mozdulat elárulta.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

itt a kovetkezo...

A mosókonyha titka​ 
- Higgye meg, alig láttam valamit - mondta a tanú a felügyelonek.
- Hogyhogy alig? - nézett rá az. - Hisz az elobb azt állította,
hogy belátott a mosókonyhába, és épp akkor lesett be az ablakon, amikor a házfelügyelo az ott teknoben lepedot mosó Kemenesnéhez fenyegetoen közeledett egy baltával.
- Ez bizony így van. Ugyanis épp az udvaron álltam, amikor
az asszony felsikított. Csakhogy odakint mínusz tíz fok körüli volt a homérséklet, a mosókonyhában felszálló goz meg bepárásította az ablakot. Mire tenyérnyi csíkot töröltem az üvegen, már csak
annyit láttam, hogy a házfelügyelo a baltával belevág a lámpába, és a következo pillanatban odabent minden sötétségbe borult.
- Jól vigyázzon, mit mond! - figyelmeztette a felügyelo. - A hamis tanúzást ugyanis a törvény szigorúan bünteti.
_Csakugyan hamis volt a tanú vallomása?_​


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 11)

A gőzpárát csak belülről lehetett letörölni, így nem láthatta a történteket.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

Rubin! Te mindent tudsz! Tied a potty! 

A konyv...

_A MOSÓKONYHA TITKA​_Úgy tu​​nik, igen. A tanú ugyanis azt állította, hogy kint tíz fok hideg volt, s mire az udvaron állva tenyérnyit letörölt a mosókonyha bepárásodott ablakán, odabent kialudt a villany. Nos a villany valóban kialhatott, de a mosókonyha bentrol bepárásodott ablakát kintrol tisztára törölni még tenyérnyi szélességben sem lehet.​


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 11)

Dehogyis tudok, csak ez a feladat nem volt nehéz


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

Van maaaasik...

Pokoli probléma​ 
Kupónia tozsdeügyi miniszterének egy reggel két levelet hozott a postás.
Az egyikben a nagynénje értesítette, hogy feladott a címére egy régimódi kakukkos órát. A másikban egy névtelen jóakarója figyelmeztette, hogy egy anarchista szervezet postacsomagban pokolgépet küld neki.
A miniszter nem volt ijedos ember. Mindkét levelet betette a tárcájába, és átment a másik szobába reggelizni. Néhány perc múlva Sam, az inasa, megjelent a kezében egy csomaggal, amelyben határozottan ketyegett valami.
- Dobja a tóba azt a csomagot, Sam ! - mondta a miniszter, még egy kis vajat kenve a pirítósára. - Ugyanis pokolgép van benne.
_Honnan tudta, hogy ami a csomagban ketyeg, az a pokolgép, és nem az óra?_​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 11)

Rubin írta:


> Dehogyis tudok, csak ez a feladat nem volt nehéz


 
Persze, de nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ez a konyvecske tobb mint 30 eve irodott, es nekem akkori gyereklanynak nagyon erdekesnek tunt.


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Persze, de nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ez a konyvecske tobb mint 30 eve irodott, es nekem akkori gyereklanynak nagyon erdekesnek tunt.


Szerintem még most is érdekes, és nem csak a gyereklányoknak (és fiúknak))))


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 12)

Melyik valasz a helyes? (van ketto is)

1. Ha a nagyneni altal kuldott kakukkos ora lett volna a csomag akkor azt a levelel egyutt kiszalitotta volna a postas. A regimodi kakukkos orakat pedig minden nap fel kelett huzni, hogy mukodjenek. Tehat a kiszallitasi ido alatt az lejart volan es nem ketyegne.

2. A nagyneni valojaban nem kuldott csomagot. Siman az anarchista csoport kuldte a levelet, hogy a miniszter bizalommal nyisson fel egy ketyego csomagot.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Thor írta:


> Melyik valasz a helyes? (van ketto is)
> 
> 1. Ha a nagyneni altal kuldott kakukkos ora lett volna a csomag akkor azt a levelel egyutt kiszalitotta volna a postas. A regimodi kakukkos orakat pedig minden nap fel kelett huzni, hogy mukodjenek. Tehat a kiszallitasi ido alatt az lejart volan es nem ketyegne.
> 
> 2. A nagyneni valojaban nem kuldott csomagot. Siman az anarchista csoport kuldte a levelet, hogy a miniszter bizalommal nyisson fel egy ketyego csomagot.


 

Az 1.,valasz a jo Jar a potty 

_POKOLI PROBLÉMA_
Csak a járó óra ketyeg, a régimódi kakukkos órák viszont ingaórák, amelyek kizárólag felakasztva
járnak. Ebbol kikövetkeztetheto, hogy ha csomagban a két tárgy közül valamelyik ketyeg, az csak a
pokolgép lehet.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

itt van egy masik...

Ugrás a mélybe
Boxer Bill kitört a rendo​​rség gyurujébol, és a folyón át ívelo híd felé szaladt.
Ketten a rendorök közül utánaeredtek. A híd közepe táján, amidon az üldözött és az üldözok között már alig volt karnyújtásnyi távolság, Bill hirtelen félreugrott, egyetlen lendületes mozdulattal átvetette magát a korláton, és a teste már zuhant is a folyó felé.
Mire a rendorök rátaláltak, már nem élt.
Aki mindebbol arra következtet, hogy a szerencsétlen nem tudott úszni, az tévedés áldozata. Bill kituno úszó volt, jól ismerte a folyót is, tudta, hogy nincs benne örvény, és vize ideális mélységu a fejesugráshoz. Többször ugrott már bele ugyanerrol a hídról, lubickolt egyet csak úgy jókedvében -,
aztán kitempózott a partra. Szíve ezúttal sem hagyta cserben, azaz nem kapott szívrohamot, amely már oly sok kituno úszónak vesztét okozta a vízben. Mégsem tudott ezúttal kievickélni a partra.​
_Miért nem?​_


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 12)

Te itt most mit rejtejeskecc? 
Asztat mond meg hogy ki lopta el a raktarbol a palinkat!!!!!:33:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

pitti írta:


> Te itt most mit rejtejeskecc?
> Asztat mond meg hogy ki lopta el a raktarbol a palinkat!!!!!:33:


 
:33: csak akkor mondom meg, ha kitalalod a rejtvenyt:twisted: :9:


----------



## pitti (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> :33: csak akkor mondom meg, ha kitalalod a rejtvenyt:twisted: :9:


En mar kitalaltam. A Csocsi meg az Efi [email protected] [email protected] es elvettek az orajat.:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 12)

En csak a lampat tartottam


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Van maaaasik...
> 
> Pokoli probléma​
> Kupónia tozsdeügyi miniszterének egy reggel két levelet hozott a postás.
> ...


 
A kakukkos óra nem ketyeg.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> itt van egy masik...​
> Ugrás a mélybe
> Boxer Bill kitört a rendorség gyurujébol, és a folyón át ívelohíd felé szaladt.
> Ketten a rendorök közül utánaeredtek. A híd közepe táján, amidon az üldözött és az üldözok között már alig volt karnyújtásnyi távolság, Bill hirtelen félreugrott, egyetlen lendületes mozdulattal átvetette magát a korláton, és a teste már zuhant is a folyó felé.
> ...


Gondolom meg volt bilincselve és most nem tudott tempózni


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 12)

Be volt fagyva a folyó???


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 12)

Esetleg a híd alatt épp haladt egy uszály és Boxer Bill rácsattant a fedélzetre.
Lehetséges variáció még, hogy a folyómedret vízlépcső építése miatt elterelték és nem volt víz a mederben.


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

Vagy kiszáradt a foyló..


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 12)

Valaki kihúzta a dugót...


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 12)

Lehúzta őt a mélybe a ruhájába rejtett nagy mennyiségű lopott holmi.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

az otletek jok, de a potty Jeromose 

_UGRÁS A MÉLYBE​_Mert tél volt, a folyó befagyott, vastag jégpáncél borította, s Bill a jégre zuhant, így az ugrás után landolva koponyaalapi törést szenvedett.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

van maaaasik... 

Vadnyugati kaland
Egy cowboy döngo léptekkel becsörtetett az ivóba, és kért a csapostól egy pohár vizet.
A csapos ránézett. Bólintott. Aztán elokapta a coltját, és a levegobe lott.
- Kösz! - mondta a cowboy. - Ez hatott. - Azzal bökött egyet a kalapján és kisétált.
Mi történt voltaképp?​


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> van maaaasik...
> 
> Vadnyugati kaland
> Egy cowboy döngoléptekkel becsörtetett az ivóba, és kért a csapostól egy pohár vizet.
> ...


 
Csuklott a cowboy es igy elmult a csuklasa...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Igy van! Margit Tied a potty


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Itt a kovetkezo.... 

Az éjszakai telefon
Gizi modern lány volt. Modernül öltözködött, modern bérház modernül berendezett lakásában lakott, és modern elveket vallott.
Történt egyszer, hogy egy éjszaka meglehetosen késon került ágyba, és sehogysem tudott elaludni.
Már vagy egy órája hánykolódott álmatlanul, amikor hirtelen támadt egy ötlete. Felugrott, és mezítláb a polchoz szaladt a telefonkönyvért. Kikeresett belole egy számot, azután a telefonhoz kuporodott,
és tárcsázott… A vonal túlsó végén valaki álmosan hallózni kezdett, mire Gizi - anélkül, hogy egy szót válaszolt volna - letette a kagylót, s kuncogva visszabújt az ágyába. Két perc múlva úgy aludt, akar a bunda.
Kit hívott fel, és miért csak ezután a telefon után tudott elaludni?​


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Igy van! Margit Tied a potty


 
Jaj de jo .Szerencsem volt,hogy Rubin mester nincs a gepnel es nem tudott lekörözni


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 12)

Sziasztok. Erre most nem "szállok be", mert ezt a történetet ismerem.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Az éjszakai telefon
> 
> ....Kit hívott fel, és miért csak ezután a telefon után tudott elaludni?​


Az álommanót 8)


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Blanco írta:


> Sziasztok. Erre most nem "szállok be", mert ezt a történetet ismerem.


azert orulok, hogy itt vagy 
Ugyis mindjart jon a kovetkezo


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 12)

OKé, várom


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Margit írta:


> Jaj de jo .Szerencsem volt,hogy Rubin mester nincs a gepnel es nem tudott lekörözni


 
 lehet, hogy Rubin mindent tud, de Beka szep , Bekanenek, meg megvan a "megfejteseket tartalmazo kiskonyv


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Blanco írta:


> OKé, várom


 
Csak neked.... 

Bankók a tárcában
Pocket felügyelo egy egész Párizst izgalomban tartó bunügyben nyomozott, és tulajdonképpen már a nyomozás elsonapjaiban biztos volt benne, hogy a tettes, akit keres, egy Désastre nevuember.
Bizonyítéka azonban nem volt ellene.
Mivel nem akarta elhúzni a nyomozást, elhatározta, hogy csapdát állít neki. És ez nem is volt nehéz.
Tudta, hogy Désastre udvarol egy bár kávéfozonojének, minden estét a bárpultnál ülve tölt. Kitanított hát egy fiatal nyomozót, hogy üljön mellé, bankókkal teli tárcával a zsebében. Majd a tömött tárcát a bárpulton felejtve, menjen ki a telefonfülkébe, és hívjon fel bárkit, akivel hosszabban elbeszélgethet.
A nyomozó követte az utasítást, s a fülke üvegén át hamarosan látta, hogy Désastre maga is lekászálódik a bárszékrol, bemegy a mosdóba, majd onnan kilépve egyenesen a telefonfülkéhez indul.
Gyorsan befejezte hát a beszélgetést, és kilépett a fülke ajtaján. Désastre, aki ebben a percben ért oda, mosolyogva nyújtotta felé „elveszett” tárcáját.
- Ön Igazán könnyelm ember, uram! - jegyezte meg. Ennyi pénzt az ember nem hagy a bárpulton heverni.
- Köszönöm, hogy utánam hozta! - mosolygott vissza a nyomozó, és megszámolta a tárcában levobankokat. Nem hiányzott belolük egy sem. Pocket felügyeloviszont még aznap éjjel letartóztatta a becsületes megtalálót, kezét dörzsölve, hogy a csapda ilyen jól bevált.​
_Milyen ügyben nyomozott a felügyelo ?_


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

Pénzhamisitás?


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> lehet, hogy Rubin mindent tud, de Beka szep , Bekanenek, meg megvan a "megfejteseket tartalmazo kiskonyv


 

Békáné.
ez tetszik.


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 12)

A nyomozás tárgya pénzhamisítási ügy lehetett.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

andika írta:


> Pénzhamisitás?


 
Andika! Tied a potty! 

_BANKÓK A TÁRCÁBAN​_Pénzhamisítási ügyben nyomozott, és arra számított, nem is minden alap nélkül, hogy Désastre, a hamisító, a tömött tárcát látva nem tud ellen állni a csábításnak, hogy a jó bankókat kicserélje az általa gyártott hamisakra. A csel bevált. Désastre a mosdóban elintézte a cserét, majd a tárcát nagy gálánsan visszaadta. Amint a felügyelo​​meggyozododött róla, hogy a tárcában lévo pénz hamis, megvolt a letartóztatáshoz szükséges bizonyíték.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Itt a kovetkezo....
> 
> Az éjszakai telefon
> Gizi modern lány volt. Modernül öltözködött, modern bérház modernül berendezett lakásában lakott, és modern elveket vallott.
> ...


 
Ez meg nincs megfejtve...


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

Na végre!!
Már azt hittem gáz van velem!!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

...de van masik... 

Vendég teára


- Mondja csak el mégegyszer, hogy miért fogott gyanút - szólította fel Trust felügyeloMiss Swaint, amikor Mrs. Listent már elvitték a mentok.
- A nagynéném meghívott teára - kezdte készségesen újra a lány -‚ és amikor a megbeszélt idopontban beléptem a szobába, csodálkozva láttam, hogy a rekamién hever, mélyek alva, holott délután sosem szokott lefeküdni, legkevésbé akkor, amikor vendéget vár. Gyengéden megsimogattam az arcát, hogy felébresszem, s mivel erre sem mozdult, eroteljesen rázni kezdtem, de hasztalan. Ekkor pillantásom az éjjeliszekrényre esett, s észrevettem, hogy az altatóból, amit tegnap váltottam ki neki, csak egy-két pirula maradt az üvegben. Ennyi elég volt, hogy a telefonhoz ugorjak, és felhívjam a mentoket.
- Igen helyesen, mert az orvos szerint ezzel valószínuleg megmentette a nagynénje életét. Most már csak azt kéne eldöntenünk, hogy maga az idos hölgy vett-e be túl sok altatót, öngyilkossági célból vagy gyilkossági kísérlet történt, azaz más keverte a pirulákat ételébe, italába.
- Nem hiszem, hogy a nagynéném pont most akart volna öngyilkos lenni - vélte Miss Swain.
- Én sem hiszem! - mondta Trust felügyelo, aki egy zsebkendovel közben óvatosan megfogta az orvosságos üveget, amiben az altatópirulák voltak, és nagyítóján át nézegetni kezdte. - Szinte biztos, hogy gyilkossági kísérlet történt.
_Ezúttal két kérdésünk is van:_
_1. Mibol feltételezte Miss Swain, hogy a nagynénje ezen a délutánon nem tervezett öngyilkosságot?_
_2. Mit látott vagy nem látott a felügyelo[FONT=Arial,Italic] [/FONT]az orvosságosüvegen, amibol gyilkossági kísérletre gyanakodott?_​


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 12)

nem látott rajta ujjlenyomatot


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 12)

1. Ha valaki fel akarja számolni önnönmagát, akkor szerintem minden pirulát bekapkod, nem hagy egy-két darabot az üvegben.
2. Az ujjlenyomat szerintem is ott kéne, hogy legyen, ha nem kesztyűben lett öngyilkos
3. Ha tényleg öngyilkos akar lenni -azaz nem azt akarja, hogy azért közben megmentsék-, akkor nem hív vendéget


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 12)

Gizire visszatérve szerintem féltlkeny lett, és a (mondjuk állítólag üzleti útra távozott) pasiját hívta a megadott szállodában, és mivel ott volt, és aludt, lehiggadt, hogy milyen jól kitolt vele... :-D


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 12)

mármint *féltékeny :-/*


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

dulifuli írta:


> Itt a kovetkezo....
> 
> Az éjszakai telefon
> Gizi modern lány volt. Modernül öltözködött, modern bérház modernül berendezett lakásában lakott, és modern elveket vallott.
> ...


 
A horkoló szomszédot.


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 12)

Húúúúú, ez nagggyon jóóó :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 12)

... de az enyém se volt rossz, nem? ;-)


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

kkata írta:


> A horkoló szomszédot.


 
Az otletek jok, de a potty kkata-t illeti! 

_AZ ÉJSZAKAI TELEFON​_A történet elején szóba került, hogy Gizi modern házban lakott, s a modern házakban vékonyak a
falak. Ez Gizit azon az éjszakán különösen zavarta, ugyanis a szomszédja er​​sen horkolt. A horkolás
miatt nem tudván elaludni, kikereste a szomszéd telefonszámát, és felhívta. A telefoncsengésre a
szomszéd felébredt, így abbahagyta a horkolást, s a lány végre elalhatott.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Jeromos írta:


> 1. Ha valaki fel akarja számolni önnönmagát, akkor szerintem minden pirulát bekapkod, nem hagy egy-két darabot az üvegben.
> 2. Az ujjlenyomat szerintem is ott kéne, hogy legyen, ha nem kesztyűben lett öngyilkos
> 3. Ha tényleg öngyilkos akar lenni -azaz nem azt akarja, hogy azért közben megmentsék-, akkor nem hív vendéget


 
Ez esetben viszont Jeromos-e a potty, bar Rubin is jol gondolkodott... 

_VENDÉG TEÁRA​_1. Ha valaki öngyilkos akar lenni, nem hív vendéget teára, ha már hívott, nem a vendég jötte el​​tt
veszi be a mérget.
2. Amennyiben az elbbi körülményt figyelmen kívül hagyjuk, és csak az üvegre koncentrálunk,
akkor a felügyel gyanúját egy körülmény kelthette fel, jelesen az, hogy az üvegen egyetlen ujjlenyomat
sem volt: Mrs. Listené sem, holott legalább az övének rajta kellett volna lennie.
Nyilván a tettes törölte le gondosan az üveget, hogy saját ujja nyoma el ne árulja A gyanú tehát ez
esetben is jogos.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

itt a kovetkezo... 

Gyerek-krimi


Gusztika szüleinek egyik este el kellett menniük otthonról. Korán megvacsoráztatták hát a gyereket, este nyolckor lefektették, s meggyújtván az ágya melletti olvasólámpát, keze ügyébe tették az
aznap vásárolt Verne-kötetet azzal, hogy egy jó órát olvashat, de kilenckor, legkés​​bb fél tízkor eloltja a villanyt.
A gyerek mindent megígért, s ahogy az elszobaajtó becsukódott, boldogan olvasni kezdett.
Szülei úgy háromnegyed tizenegy tájt tértek haza. A lakás sötét volt, Guszti látszólag mélyen aludt, még horkolt is. Édesanyja, az ablakon beszurodo fényben odalépett az ágyhoz, hogy megcsókolja,
a következo pillanatban azonban fájdalmasan felszisszenve a karjához kapott.​- Hadd abba a horkolást, és ne tettesd, hogy alszol - szólt mérgesen a gyerekhez. - Hisz csak akkor oltottad el a lámpát, amikor a kulcscsörgést meghallottad a zárban!​_Honnan tudta, hogy a kisfiú nem tartotta be a kilenc körüli lámpaoltásra vonatkozott ígéretét?​_


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

Hozzáért a lámpához és megégette.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

andika írta:


> Hozzáért a lámpához és megégette.


 
Gyors vagy, Tied a potty 

_GYEREK-KRIMI​_A mama azért szisszent fel, és azért kapott a karjához, mert a villanykörte megégette. Ha a gyerek
kilenc körül eloltotta volna a lámpát, az izzó már semmiképp nem lett volna forró. Abból, hogy
égetett, feltételezte, hogy a kisfiú az utolsó percig olvasott, csak a kulcszörgésre oltotta le a villanyt.​


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

Juhéééé!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

jojjon egy maaaaski.... 

Puhatolódzás a bankban
Mr. Watty, aki egy tokiói cégnél érdekelve volt, félig-meddig pletyka alapon hírül vette, hogy egy
japán cég hirtelen tönkrement, a csodbejutott vállalat nevét azonban a hírhozó nem tudta megmondani.
- Miként tudhatnám meg, hogy az engem érdeklo cégrol van-e szó?- töprengett Watty. Majd elhatározta,
hogy elmegy az egyik washingtoni bankba, amelynek az érintett japán cég szintén ügyfele.
Ám a bankban az illetékes tisztviselo sem akart felvilágosítást adni, mondván, hogy ügyfeleik ügyeit
bizalmasan kezelik.
- Megtenne legalább annyit - kérdezte Mr. Watty, hogy ha tíz japán cég nevét leírom egy papírra,
megmondja hogy a tíz között szerepel-e a tönkrement cég neve?
- Ennyit azt hiszem megtehetek! - válaszolta a tisztviselo. Majd amikor Watty leírta a listát, gyorsan
átfutotta, és bólintott. - Köztük van!
- Ez esetben a harmadiknak felírt cég jutott csodbe - szólt Mr. Watty.
- Valóban! - csúszott ki vigyázatlanul a tisztviselo száján. - De honnan tudja?
_Igaz is! Honnan tudta?_​


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

A többi kilenc kitalált cég volt.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Igy Igaz! Tied a potty! 

_PUHATOLÓDZÁS A BANKBAN​_Csak a harmadiknak felírt volt létez​​cég. A többi vállalat nevét. Mr. Watty ott helyben találta ki, ezeket tehát a tisztvisel nem ismerhette.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 12)

Jojjon a kovetkezo... 

A hazatérés
Pompon úrnak két hónapra el kellett utaznia. Gondosan becsomagolt, majd hasonló gondosan elhúzta az ablakokon a vastag elsötétítofüggönyöket, hogy résnyi fény se hatolhasson be, mert értékes szonyegei voltak, és félt, hogy kiszívja oket a nap. Végül lecsapta a villanyórát, bezárta az ajtót, s ment a pályaudvarra.
Jó nyolc hét múlva rendben hazaérkezett, és bosszankodva tapasztalta, hogy az egész házban rövidzárlat van, sehol sem muködik a villany.
Amikor a sötét lépcsoházból belépett lakása szintén sötét eloszobájába, éjfél múlt két perccel.
Legalábbis ennyit mutattak a falióra foszforeszkáló számai.
Kvarcóra volt. Nem kellett felhúzni.
- Az óra valószínoleg pontos! - gondolta Pompon. - De ki az ördög járt a lakásban, amíg nem voltam idehaza? Csak nem valami betöro?
_Honnan tudta vaksötétben megállapítani, hogy valaki járt a lakásban?_​


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

A foszforeszkáló óra csak akkor világít, ha előtte fény érte.


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

A kvarcóra áramszünetnél lenullázódik.


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 12)

A foszforeszkáló óra nyilván fényt kapott, mert csak akkor foszforeszkál.


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 12)

Hát, Kata gyorsabb volt.


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

Az oázisba megérkezik egy karaván. Találnak egy kincsekkel telt ládikát. Tanakodnak, hogy mi legyen vele. Sokan vannak ahhoz, hogy mindenkinek elegendő jusson belőle. Ezért úgy döntenek, hogy az egész kincs egy emberé legyen. Majd abban is megegyeznek, hogy úgy lenne igyzságos, ha az kapná a kincset, aki közülük a legszegényebb - tehát akinek legrosszabb, leglassúbb a tevéje, azaz utoljára ér a szomszéd oázisba. Ezután még egy feltételben megállapodnak, majd mindenki felugrik, gyorsan felülnek a tevékre és elkezdik veszettül hajtani azokat.
Mi volt a harmadik feltétel?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 12)

kkata írta:


> ...tehát akinek legrosszabb, leglassúbb a tevéje, azaz utoljára ér a szomszéd oázisba.


 
"az kapná a kincset, aki közülük a legszegényebb - _tehát akinek legrosszabb, leglassúbb a tevéje" - ez a kulcs rész_.
A harmadik feltétel az volt, hogy cseréljetek tevéket, tehát senki nem a saját tevéjét hajtotta. Így mindenki érdekelt volt abban, hogy a másik tevéje ne utolsóként érjen célba !

pixi, sŐrgróf


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 12)

Pixi írta:


> "az kapná a kincset, aki közülük a legszegényebb - _tehát akinek legrosszabb, leglassúbb a tevéje" - ez a kulcs rész_.
> A harmadik feltétel az volt, hogy cseréljetek tevéket, tehát senki nem a saját tevéjét hajtotta. Így mindenki érdekelt volt abban, hogy a másik tevéje ne utolsóként érjen célba !
> 
> pixi, sŐrgróf


 
Helyes, tiéd a potty.


----------



## andika (2006 Október 12)

KKata, ez a Duli topicja.
tiszteletben szoktuk tartani,ha valaki nyit egy topicot.
semmi baj nincs ,csak gondolom nem tudod az itteni szokásokat.


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

andika írta:


> KKata, ez a Duli topicja.
> tiszteletben szoktuk tartani,ha valaki nyit egy topicot.
> semmi baj nincs ,csak gondolom nem tudod az itteni szokásokat.


 
Köszönet


----------



## andika (2006 Október 13)

kkata írta:


> Köszönet


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

kkata írta:


> A foszforeszkáló óra csak akkor világít, ha előtte fény érte.


Igy van kkata! Nyerted a pottyot 

_A HAZATÉRÉS​_Elmondottuk, hogy Pompon elutazása el​​tt gondosan elsötétített. Az óra számai viszont csak akkor
foszforeszkálnak, ha eltte fény érte ket. Ebbl már nem nehéz megállapítani, hogy valaki a hazatérése
eltt megfordult a lakásban. Hisz ha nyolc hétig nem érte volna fény az órát, Pompon a sötétben
nem láthatta volna a számait.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Blanco írta:


> A foszforeszkáló óra nyilván fényt kapott, mert csak akkor foszforeszkál.


Kata valoban gyorsabb volt most!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

Dulika, hány pötty kell egy sörhöz ?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

andika írta:


> KKata, ez a Duli topicja.
> tiszteletben szoktuk tartani,ha valaki nyit egy topicot.
> semmi baj nincs ,csak gondolom nem tudod az itteni szokásokat.


 
Andika!
Azert nyitottam a topikot, hogy mindenkit ravegyek egy kis jatekra! 
Nagyon orulok, ha masnak is van kedve feltenni erdekes talaloskerdest. sot kerek mindenkit, akinek akad erdekes, vagy tanulsagos tortenete tegye fel ide!!! Torjuk egyutt a fejunket!! Az meg egyetlen agynak sem artott meg, ha hasznaltak


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Dulika, hány pötty kell egy sörhöz ?


 
Ezen meg nem toprengtem el. de legyen mondjuk 5


----------



## andika (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> Andika!
> Azert nyitottam a topikot, hogy mindenkit ravegyek egy kis jatekra!
> Nagyon orulok, ha masnak is van kedve feltenni erdekes talaloskerdest. sot kerek mindenkit, akinek akad erdekes, vagy tanulsagos tortenete tegye fel ide!!! Torjuk egyutt a fejunket!! Az meg egyetlen agynak sem artott meg, ha hasznaltak


 

sorry!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

akkor johet egy masik tortenet??? 

A láthatatlan penge

- Öngyilkosság vagy gyilkosság? - töprengett a felügyelo​​.
- Csak gyilkosság lehet - vélte a segédje. - Az asszonyt a vízzel teli fürdokádban találtuk meg, felvágott erekkel, és semmi éles szerszám nem volt a közelében, amivel maga követhette volna el a tettet. Aztán meg itt van a naplója, amiben azt írja, hogy az elvált férje meg akarja gyilkolni.
- És ha épp azért írta a naplót, hogy az elvált férjére terelje a gyanút?
- Na igen. Volt már olyan, hogy valaki holtában is bosszút akart állni a hutlenné vált férjén. Dehát van itt egy kulcskérdés. A penge. Miután felvágta az ereit, nemigen tudott kimenni a kádból, hogy eltüntesse. Akkor meg hová lett?
- Talán bent van a kádban!​
_Valóban a kádban volt. De láthatatlanul! Az meg hogy lehet?​_


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

andika írta:


> sorry!


 
 nincs miert Toled is varom a tortenetet:..: :55:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> A láthatatlan penge...
> - Talán bent van a kádban!
> _Valóban a kádban volt. De láthatatlanul! Az meg hogy lehet?_​


éles jégdarabbal vágta el az ereit, ami azután a vízben elolvadt... (kérem a pöttyeim)

(ez a gyors és megcáfolhatatlan megoldás minimum 5 pötty[én legalább is ennyit adnák érte...] )


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> éles jégdarabbal vágta el az ereit, ami azután a vízben elolvadt... (kérem a pöttyeim)
> 
> (ez a gyors és megcáfolhatatlan megoldás minimum 5 pötty[én legalább is ennyit adnák érte...] )


 
Renben! a megfejtes helyes, de minden jo valsz csak egy pottyot er


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

itta kovetkezo feladvany.... 

Dagályos történet


- Miért pont engem gyanúsítanak azzal a táskával? - méltatlankodott Partie. - Ott ültem a hajó legalsó lépcso​​jen és békésen napoztam. Igaz, ugyanezen a lépcson feküdt a táska is, de azt sem tudtam kié, és mi van benne. Aztán jött a dagály, és feljebb kellett mennem, hogy el ne mosson. Bizonyára az
sodorta a tengerbe a táskát is, de oszintén szólva a táskára nem figyeltem. Ha érték volt benne, miért nem vigyázott rá jobban a tulajdonosa?
- Éppenséggel vigyázhatott volna rá jobban. De maga is kitalálhatott volna jobb mesét kifogásnak - vélte a mesterdetektív, aki ezzel a hajóval utazván szabadságra, véletlenül keveredett az ügybe, de az már nem volt véletlen, hogy mint mindig, természetesen most is telibe talált.
Mi nem stimmel a mesében?​


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 13)

A dagály megemeli a hajót is, így nem lepi el a víz a lépcsőt.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Blanco írta:


> A dagály megemeli a hajót is, így nem lepi el a víz a lépcsőt.


 
igy igaz! Tied a potty!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> Aztán jött a dagály, és feljebb kellett mennem, hogy el ne mosson...


Mer a hajó együtt emelkedik a dagállyal és vele a lépcső is !
(mindjárt meg lesz a söröm...)
Hát, ha így jobbról beelőznek, akkor nekem kell lemennem a Közértbe...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

itt a kovetkezo...

Jogi eset
Az ügyvédet felkereste egy régi ügyfele, és elpanaszolta, hogy bajban van, mert valakinek kölcsön adott 10.000 forintot, de nem kért tole papírt a kölcsönrol, így az illetobármikor letagadhatja, hogy tartozik.
- Tudja mit? - gondolkodott el az ügyvéd. - Írjon annak az embernek egy levelet, hogy váratlan események robbantak bele az életébe, így sürgosen szüksége lenne arra a 13.000 forintra, amit kölcsön adott neki, tehát szépen kéri, ha módjában áll, fizesse vissza a megbeszélt határidoelott.
_A módszer, amit az ügyvéd kieszelt, eredményesnek bizonyult. Miben és miért?_​


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

Azonnal kapott válaszlevelet, hogy nem 13, hanem csak 10 ezer forint volt a kölcsön !


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Azonnal kapott válaszlevelet, hogy nem 13, hanem csak 10 ezer forint volt a kölcön !


 
Tied a potty  
a konyv irja..

_JOGI ESET​_Az ügyvéd arra számított, hogy mivel a kölcsönt felvev​​10 ezer forintot kapott, és a hitelez levele
13 ezerrl szól, ha fizetni nem is fog, legalább egy tiltakozólevelet ír, miszerint nem 13, hanem 10
ezer forinttal tartozik. És ha ezt levélben leszögezi, máris van egy írás, amely adós mivoltát rögzíti,
adott esetben a pénzt perelhetvé teszi, vagyis tartozását többé nem tagadhatja le.​


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> Tied a potty


Én sörért ennyit még nem küzdöttem...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

jojjon a kovetkezo... 

A tanúvallomás
- A függöny mögül kilesve csak annyit láttam - mondta a felügyelonek a tanú -‚ hogy egy álarcos alak ráloa fal mellett álló arabra, majd elmenekül. Az arab már szinte a lövés pillanatában összerogyott, de ereje megfeszítésével ismét feltápászkodott, és felírt valamit a falra, aztán írás közben jobbra dolve újra összeesett. Többé nem is mozdult. Hogy mit írt föl, azt nem tudom, mert nem ismerem az arab betuket.
- Mondja el még egyszer, hogy mit látott, de ügyeljen jobban a részletekre - kérte a felügyelo.-
-Pontosan így, ahogy elmesélte, ugyanis nem történhetett az eset.
_Így miért nem történhetett?_​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Én sörért ennyit még nem küzdöttem...


 
:mrgreen: :lol: :``: :777:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> ... aztán írás közben jobbra dolve újra összeesett...


az arabok jobbról balra írnak, így (mert minél többet írt, annál jobban balra hajolt) csak balra dőlhetett el !
Ezt az Efi is tanusíthatja...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> az arabok jobbról balra írnak, így (mert minél többet írt, annál jobban balra hajolt) csak balra dőlhetett el !


 
Nyertel megegy pottyot


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

itt a maaasik... 

Gyors munka
Az agglegény Kelemen úr, jót pancsizván szokása szerint a strandon, elhatározta, hogy hazamegy.
Öltözoszekrényéhez érve azonban ijedten tapasztalta, hogy azt valaki felfeszítette, s eltunt belole a nadrágja, a zsebében volt pénzzel, igazolványokkal és kulcsokkal együtt.
A fürdoigazgatósága természetesen nyomban értesítette a rendorséget, amely kurta órán belül elfogta a tettest.
_Hogyan és hol?_​


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> itt a maaasik...
> 
> Gyors munka
> Az agglegény Kelemen úr, jót pancsizván szokása szerint a strandon, elhatározta, hogy hazamegy.
> ...


Ha jól sejtem, akkor Kelemen Úr önbetörést követett el, mert, ha agglegény volt (okos ember), akkor csak egy igazolványa és kulcsa lehetett...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Ha jól sejtem, akkor Kelemen Úr önbetörést követett el, mert, ha agglegény volt (okos ember), akkor csak egy igazolványa és kulcsa lehetett...


 nem jott be...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> nem jott be...


Akkor Kelemen úr lakásán fogták el a tolvajt, aki az igazolványból tudta, hogy hol lakik és mivel volt kulcsa, be is ment...
Ez már megint egy pötty, de most nyomozási szünetet rendelek el, mert vacsora lesz...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Akkor Kelemen úr lakásán fogták el a tolvajt, aki az igazolványból tudta, hogy hol lakik és mivel volt kulcsa, be is ment...
> Ez már megint egy pötty, de most nyomozási szünetet rendelek el, mert vacsora lesz...


 
Igy van! nyertel pottyot, Jo etvagyat a vacsihoz!


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Tessékmondani, ha csak itt álldogálok s veszettül drukkolok, akkor nem kaphatnék én is bárcsak egyetlenegy "potty"-ot? 
Nagyon ceretnék eldicsekedni avval az esti kártya-partyn.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

azert amig Pixi vacsizik, felteszem a kovetkezo tortenetet.... 

A vihar​ 
A gátor egy viharos éjszaka utáni hajnalon gyanús idegenre bukkant a Duna mentén épült háza kertjének tövében, egészen a parton. Persze faggatni kezdte, hogyan került oda, mire az:
- A Duna közepén, a ladikomban ért el a vihar, pont ezzel a házzal szemben. A csónak felborult, mindenen odalett, amikor itt a kert végében partot értem, örültem, hogy a borömet meg tudtam menteni, no meg ezt a táskát, amely valahogy velem együtt sodródott partra.
- Hallja-e! - mérte végig a hívatlan vendéget a gátor. - Ettol a mesétol maga nekem még gyanúsabb lett, mint eddig volt.
_Ugyan miért?_​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

oma írta:


> Tessékmondani, ha csak itt álldogálok s veszettül drukkolok, akkor nem kaphatnék én is bárcsak egyetlenegy "potty"-ot?
> Nagyon ceretnék eldicsekedni avval az esti kártya-partyn.


 
ha tudod a rejveny megfejteset, kapsz pottyot csak neked:*"pötty".  *


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Az a nagy baj, hogy sosem tudom..... siiiirok


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

oma írta:


> Az a nagy baj, hogy sosem tudom..... siiiirok


 
 Ne sirj! Godolkozz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> ... A Duna közepén, a ladikomban ért el a vihar, pont ezzel a házzal szemben. A csónak felborult...


Ha a Duna közepén borult fel, akkor kilóméterekkel lejjebb ért volna partot !
Adjuk a pöttyöt Omának, nehogy sírva fakadjon...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Ha a Duna közepén borult fel, akkor kilóméterekkel lejjebb ért volna partot !


 
Most vacsizol, vagy rejtvenyt fejtesz? 
Egyebkent tied a potty


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

*irgumburgum*



dulifuli írta:


> Ne sirj! Godolkozz


 
Na jó na, ha már ilyen szigorú teccik lenni... GONDOLKOZOOOOOOM, tehát vagyok.


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Ha a Duna közepén borult fel, akkor kilóméterekkel lejjebb ért volna partot !
> Adjuk a pöttyöt Omának, nehogy sírva fakadjon...




Oh, de kedves vagy, Pixi.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Ha a Duna közepén borult fel, akkor kilóméterekkel lejjebb ért volna partot !
> Adjuk a pöttyöt Omának, nehogy sírva fakadjon...


 
Redben adjunk....


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Dulika, kérem hivatalosan is a Pixi pottyát!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

oma írta:


> Oh, de kedves vagy, Pixi.


Te pedig csinos...


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> Redben adjunk....



Ekkora sikerélményt. VAN EGY POTTYOM!!!! Thank you!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

oma írta:


> Dulika, kérem hivatalosan is a Pixi pottyát!


na ezt a Pixivel kene megdumcsizni....


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

A 70-es években, a balatoni üdülő teraszán, a nászutasok, az ifjú feleség és az ifju férj egymás mellett fekszenek a teraszon nyugágyban. Ez az állapot órákon keresztül tart, de nem néznek egymásra, nem beszélnek egymással. Mi lehet az oka ?


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Te pedig csinos...



Hühaa, be jó napom vagyon ).. Köszönöm a pottyot is!


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> A 70-es években, a balatoni üdülő teraszán, a nászutasok, az ifjú feleség és az ifju férj egymás mellett fekszenek a teraszon nyugágyban. Ez az állapot órákon keresztül tart, de nem néznek egymásra, nem beszélnek egymással. Mi lehet az oka ?



Napoznak!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> A 70-es években, a balatoni üdülő teraszán, a nászutasok, az ifjú feleség és az ifju férj egymás mellett fekszenek a teraszon nyugágyban. Ez az állapot órákon keresztül tart, de nem néznek egymásra, nem beszélnek egymással. Mi lehet az oka ?


 
alszanak??


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

1. nem
2. nem


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

.. de miért épp a 70-es években? - abban lehet a bibi, úúgy gondolkozom....


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

az ifjú feleség és az ifjú férj a nászúton szokott beszélgetni, hacsak...
(a 70-es évek, az a csapda...)


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

hacsak... ?? Szakad szét a fejem!!


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

némák


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

potty, potty, potty ???


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

nem némák, nincs pötty


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

oma írta:


> némák


 
ettol meg egymasra nezhetnenek.. vagy vakok is??  
Nem alszanak, nem nemak... meghaltak??


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

niiiiincs potty? Baj!


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> ettol meg egymasra nezhetnenek.. vagy vakok is??
> Nem alszanak, nem nemak... meghaltak??



igazi krimi!!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> ettol meg egymasra nezhetnenek.. vagy vakok is??
> Nem alszanak, nem nemak... meghaltak??


nem - ép egészséges emberek, jó a szemük, nem alszanak, nem némák, nincs közöttük fal....nem is krimi
ifjú házasok, mégsem beszélgetnek... miért nem ?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

lehet, hogy még egyszer el kell olvasni lassan az eredeti leírást...


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

hülyék
be vannak rugva
fogadalmat tettek


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> nem - ép egészséges emberek, jó a szemük, nem alszanak, nem némák, nincs közöttük fal....
> ifjú házasok, mégsem beszélgetnek... miért nem ?


 
Szerintem mar a naszejukon ugy osszevesztek, hogy a valast fontolgatjak ezert nem allnak szoba egymassal 
Ne hivatkozz arra, hogy a 70-es evek... akkor is vesztek mar ossze emberek...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

hideg, hideg....pötty messze...


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

haragban vannak, 
nem is ők a nászutasok.. csak azok is vannak


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

belegabalyodtaaaaam


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> A 70-es években, a balatoni üdülő teraszán, a nászutasok, az ifjú feleség és az ifju férj egymás mellett fekszenek a teraszon nyugágyban. Ez az állapot órákon keresztül tart, de nem néznek egymásra, nem beszélnek egymással. Mi lehet az oka ?


elemezzuk:
70-es evek ; -voltak
ifju felesegek es ferjek; -voltak
terasz; -volt
nyugagy; -volt 
az utobbi ket tetelre emlexem... 
a hatuk mogott allt az egesz vandegsereg?? es nem jutottak szohoz///


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

De nászutasok, az egyik ifjú feleség, a másik ifjú férj.
Miért nem beszélnek egymással ?
Két emberbe, hogyan lehet belegabalyodni ?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> ...a hatuk mogott allt az egesz vandegsereg?? es nem jutottak szohoz///


Vendégseregről szó nem volt !


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Oh, nem egymáséi!!! , igy titkolózniuk kell, azért hallgatnak


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Pixi írta:


> Vendégseregről szó nem volt !


tenyleg nem, de ettol meg lehetett, vagy ures volt az udulo??


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

vagyis nincs közük egymáshoz, mindkettöjük másik oldalan ott a párja... Naaa?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

oma írta:


> Oh, nem egymáséi!!! , igy titkolózniuk kell, azért hallgatnak


 
szerintem ezert neked jar a potty!
Nem egymashoz tartoztak


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

oma írta:


> Oh, nem egymáséi!!! , igy titkolózniuk kell, azért hallgatnak


 
Tied a pötty Oma !
Az ifjú feleség és az ifjú férj nem egymáséi...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

az ifju felesegnek a ferje nem napozott, es az ifju ferjnek a felesege sem volt a teraszon...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> az ifju felesegnek a ferje nem napozott, es az ifju ferjnek a felesege sem volt a teraszon...


Így van, de Te csak egy kis pöttyöt kapsz. Öt kis pötty egy igazi pötty...

(Jó éjt Nektek, nálunk mindjárt reggel lesz)


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Ugyi vagy Pixi! Johet meg ha van ilyen torteneted nekem nagyon tetszett


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

*leizzadtam.. hehe*



Pixi írta:


> Tied a pötty Oma !
> Az ifjú feleség és az ifjú férj nem egymáséi...



Shaaajj, ennyi szájbarágás után, felengedett a rozsda... Köszi a pöttyöt.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

Puszi Nektek, mennem kell, hív az ágyikóm...
Holnap éjjelre is kitalálok nektek valamit !


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

koszonjuk jo ejt!


----------



## oma (2006 Október 13)

Köszi a szórakoztatást, Pixi, Dulifuli! Megyek én is, közeleg a vacsi idö. 
Jó éjt, Pixi!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

jo etvagyat a vacsihoz! es jo ejt


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

azert en meg folteszek egy rejtvenyt... 

A kis hiba​ 

- Önként jelentkezett a Redworth utcai rablógyilkosság tettese - jelentette Blum felügyelonek a segédje.
- Azt mondja, önvédelembol ölt, mivel az áldozat mindkét öklével rátámadt. Egy óra múlva aztán visszament a tett színhelyére, és látván, hogy a támadója valóban halott, mindenesetre lehúzta a gyrutt az ujjáról, s elvette a pénzét is. Egyébként annyi valószínuleg igaz, hogy az áldozat akarta megtámadni ot, mert amikor rátalálunk, tényleg mind a két keze ökölben volt…
- Lehet, hogy maga szerint igaz ez a történet - szólt Blum -‚ de szerintem van benne egy parányi hiba.
_Mi lehet a hiba?_​


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

*Kemeny Dio*

Hat ha mar szabad akkor en is megprobalom es bele kontarkodom a topicba.

A Ferihegy 2 hatarorseg egyik tapasztalt tisztje eppen a napi rutinos korutjat tette es ellenorizte az alattvaloit. Amikor Csonka tizedeshez ert aki eppen egy uzletember borodjeben turkalt hirtelen megtorpant. 
- Mondja kerem szepen honnan erkezett? - kerdezte a tiszt
- Columbiabol, kerem szepen. Uzleti targyalasom volt eggyik kliensunkel.
- Es tessek mondani ezt a zacsko diot kinek hozta? - emelven fel a borondbol mar kivet kerdeses zacskot.
- O azt draga anyosomnak hoztam. Nagyon szereti oket es igen ritkan tud csak hozzajutni effele kulonlegesseghez.
- Csonka tizedes kerem vegye orizetbe az urat. A vad : kabitoszer csempeszes. 
Ekkor fogott egy diot a zacskobol, lekapta sajat cipojet es jokorat utott a diora. Amikor az kette tort a diobel helyett egy kis meretu feher porral teli kapszula esett ki belole.

Honnan tudta a tiszt hogy hazudik az uzletember?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Hat ha mar szabad akkor en is megprobalom es bele kontarkodom a topicba.
> 
> A Ferihegy 2 hatarorseg egyik tapasztalt tisztje eppen a napi rutinos korutjat tette es ellenorizte az alattvaloit. Amikor Csonka tizedeshez ert aki eppen egy uzletember borodjeben turkalt hirtelen megtorpant.
> - Mondja kerem szepen honnan erkezett? - kerdezte a tiszt
> ...


 

 Azt hiszem a dio nem igazan kulonlegesseg Mo,-on. Talan ez a valasz lehetett gyanus??


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

sajnos nem talalt


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

columbiaban van egyaltalan dio???


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

most a sztori kedveert van.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Hat ha mar szabad akkor en is megprobalom es bele kontarkodom a topicba.
> 
> A Ferihegy 2 hatarorseg egyik tapasztalt tisztje eppen a napi rutinos korutjat tette es ellenorizte az alattvaloit. Amikor Csonka tizedeshez ert aki eppen egy uzletember borodjeben turkalt hirtelen megtorpant.
> - Mondja kerem szepen honnan erkezett? - kerdezte a tiszt
> ...


 
Akkor a tiszt eszrevette, hogy az uzletember nem visel jeggyurut, tehat nincs is anyosa, plane nem "draga anyosa", es ez valt gyanussa??


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

Bravo! Bravo! Bravo!

Igen a tiszt szemugyre vette a ferfi kezet es mivel azon nem latot gyurut, rogton kitunhet, hogy hazudik. Hapedig mar elvalt akkor pedig ep eszu ferfi mar regen nem tart kapcsolatot egy anyossal.

Gratula Duli de en KEK pottyot osztogatok. Remelem ez is tetszik!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Bravo! Bravo! Bravo!
> 
> Igen a tiszt szemugyre vette a ferfi kezet es mivel azon nem latot gyurut, rogton kitunhet, hogy hazudik. Hapedig mar elvalt akkor pedig ep eszu ferfi mar regen nem tart kapcsolatot egy anyossal.
> 
> Gratula Duli de en KEK pottyot osztogatok. Remelem ez is tetszik!


 
Koszonom:656: meg senkinek nincsen kek pottye csak nekem!!:4:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

itt a pottyom...


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

Van meg egy:

Egy Kinai kisafaluban megoltek valkit. A holtest fejen jol kiveheto egy aso formaju seb. A falu eloljaroja elrendeli, hogy minden ferfi jelenjen meg az asojaval a falu foteren. Meg is jelenik mindenki ahogy kell. Ekkor a titkar halkan odaszol a az eloljaronak:
- Dehat mire szamit uram a gyilkos mar regen le torolhette a vernyomokat az asojarol. Igy sohasem fogjuk elkapni.
- Bizzon bennem kerem- valaszolja az eloljaro.
Felsorakoztatnak mindenkit a foteren es varnak. Egy fel ora elteltevel padig az eloljaro elsetalt a sor elott. Meg allt az egyik ember elott es hatarozottan kijelntette:
- Letartoztatni! O a gyilkos!

Mibol jott ra?


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> itt a pottyom...


 
Te duli ez egyenesen GYONYORUUUUUUUU! :656:


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

Na megyek en is rantott husit enni. Kesz a vacsi. Viszlat


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Te duli ez egyenesen GYONYORUUUUUUUU! :656:


 
Megprobalom megszerezni a masik pottyot is kekbe, de egyenlore fogalmam sincs ki a tettes 
torom az agyam......


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Na megyek en is rantott husit enni. Kesz a vacsi. Viszlat


 
szia ! Jo etvagyat


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Van meg egy:
> 
> Egy Kinai kisafaluban megoltek valkit. A holtest fejen jol kiveheto egy aso formaju seb. A falu eloljaroja elrendeli, hogy minden ferfi jelenjen meg az asojaval a falu foteren. Meg is jelenik mindenki ahogy kell. Ekkor a titkar halkan odaszol a az eloljaronak:
> - Dehat mire szamit uram a gyilkos mar regen le torolhette a vernyomokat az asojarol. Igy sohasem fogjuk elkapni.
> ...


 
 Hmmmmm. egyenlore fogalmam nincs arrol, hogy ki a gyilkos, es mibol jott ra az eloljaro, de erre alszom meg egyet.....


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 13)

Övé volt az egyetlen ásó. ami tiszta és fényes volt?


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> azert en meg folteszek egy rejtvenyt...
> 
> A kis hiba​
> 
> ...


 
Úgy látom ez még nincs megfeljtve.
Ha holtában húzta volna le az ujjáról a gyűrűt, nem lenne a keze ökölbe szorítva.


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

dulifuli írta:


> Andika!
> Azert nyitottam a topikot, hogy mindenkit ravegyek egy kis jatekra!
> Nagyon orulok, ha masnak is van kedve feltenni erdekes talaloskerdest. sot kerek mindenkit, akinek akad erdekes, vagy tanulsagos tortenete tegye fel ide!!! Torjuk egyutt a fejunket!! Az meg egyetlen agynak sem artott meg, ha hasznaltak


 
Kedves Dulifuli!
Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy belepofátlankodhatok a topikodba, és bocsi ha kéretlenül tettem. Andikának igaza van, tényleg nem ismerem még az itteni szokásokat, úgyhogy köszönet minden felvilágosításért.


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 13)

Ez nem éééér!!!
Mire reggel ránézek, minden rejtvény meg van fejtve!
Hogy lesz így NEKEM söröm??????? :-D


----------



## andika (2006 Október 13)

kkata írta:


> Kedves Dulifuli!
> Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy belepofátlankodhatok a topikodba, és bocsi ha kéretlenül tettem. Andikának igaza van, tényleg nem ismerem még az itteni szokásokat, úgyhogy köszönet minden felvilágosításért.


 

Kedves Kkata!
elnézést kérek tőled is,túlpezsegtem a dolgot! 
Ne haragudj!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Van meg egy:
> 
> Egy Kinai kisafaluban megoltek valkit. A holtest fejen jol kiveheto egy aso formaju seb. A falu eloljaroja elrendeli, hogy minden ferfi jelenjen meg az asojaval a falu foteren. Meg is jelenik mindenki ahogy kell. Ekkor a titkar halkan odaszol a az eloljaronak:
> - Dehat mire szamit uram a gyilkos mar regen le torolhette a vernyomokat az asojarol. Igy sohasem fogjuk elkapni.
> ...


 
Onnan, hogy a férfi ásójának élén egy fej formájú benyomódás volt látható(tom és dzseri után szabadon).


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 13)

Sztyopa írta:


> Onnan, hogy a férfi ásójának élén egy fej formájú benyomódás volt látható(tom és dzseri után szabadon).


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Van meg egy:
> 
> Egy Kinai kisafaluban megoltek valkit. A holtest fejen jol kiveheto egy aso formaju seb. A falu eloljaroja elrendeli, hogy minden ferfi jelenjen meg az asojaval a falu foteren. Meg is jelenik mindenki ahogy kell. Ekkor a titkar halkan odaszol a az eloljaronak:
> - Dehat mire szamit uram a gyilkos mar regen le torolhette a vernyomokat az asojarol. Igy sohasem fogjuk elkapni.
> ...


Tiszta volt az ásó


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 13)

Efike írta:


> Tiszta volt az ásó


 
Efi, ezt már a Judith megmondta :4: , ezen hisztiztem  itt nemrég!!!


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 13)

Jeromos írta:


> Efi, ezt már a Judith megmondta :4: , ezen hisztiztem  itt nemrég!!!



Na, ugye, hogy milyen kisokos vagyok!

JEROMOS, milyen módszerrel hisztiztél? Mert nem mindegyik van ám elismerve itt!


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

Minden felsorakozott ember asoja tiszta volt. Sajnalom de nem ez a megoldas.


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

Új ásó volt nála?


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 13)

Judith írta:


> Na, ugye, hogy milyen kisokos vagyok!
> 
> JEROMOS, milyen módszerrel hisztiztél? Mert nem mindegyik van ám elismerve itt!


 
Annyira veszélyes nem lehetett, ha még írhatok ;-)


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 13)

Akkor valakinél nem a saját ásója volt (hanem az áldozaté?)...


----------



## kkata (2006 Október 13)

Vagy nem volt nála ásó?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Október 13)

Thor írta:


> Minden felsorakozott ember asoja tiszta volt. Sajnalom de nem ez a megoldas.


T. Thor !

1. az elöljáró látta a gyilkosságot
2. a gyilkos nem vitte magával az ásót, bedobta az 
áradó Jangcéba
3. a falusi felcsernek fél óra kellett a DNS vizsgálathoz

Válaszd ki a számodra legelfogadhatóbbat és aggy eggy *pöttyöt*. Sokat dolgoztam az ügyön, megérdemelném.

üdv, pixi


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 13)

Jeromos írta:


> Annyira veszélyes nem lehetett, ha még írhatok ;-)



Itt ne a veszélyességről vagyon szó, hanem a formáról.


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 13)

Mindenkinel a sajat asoja volt, senki nem vett uj asot. Megvarom meg dulifuli is talal egyett aztan ha nem trafalja el akkor megmondom a valaszt.
De segitek picit mert latom mindneki nagyon tori magat.... Az aso a kulcs. Lathatoan ver nem volt rajta mert letoroltek de nem csinaltak DNS vizsgalatot. Csak alltak es vartak. A megfejtes abban van, hogy mire is vartak. Remelem ez segit.


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 13)

Arra vártak, h rászálljanak a legyek az ásóra. Hiába törölte le a tettes, a légy csak megérzi a vért.

Jól gondolom?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 14)

Thor írta:


> Mindenkinel a sajat asoja volt, senki nem vett uj asot. Megvarom meg dulifuli is talal egyett aztan ha nem trafalja el akkor megmondom a valaszt.
> De segitek picit mert latom mindneki nagyon tori magat.... Az aso a kulcs. Lathatoan ver nem volt rajta mert letoroltek de nem csinaltak DNS vizsgalatot. Csak alltak es vartak. A megfejtes abban van, hogy mire is vartak. Remelem ez segit.


 
Szerintem mond meg nyugodtan, mert ez ugyben mar-mar kisimulnak az agytekervenyeim, de akkor se tudommm


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 14)

Thor írta:


> Mindenkinel a sajat asoja volt, senki nem vett uj asot. Megvarom meg dulifuli is talal egyett aztan ha nem trafalja el akkor megmondom a valaszt.
> De segitek picit mert latom mindneki nagyon tori magat.... Az aso a kulcs. Lathatoan ver nem volt rajta mert letoroltek de nem csinaltak DNS vizsgalatot. Csak alltak es vartak. A megfejtes abban van, hogy mire is vartak. Remelem ez segit.



Thor, az állatkinzást itt is szigoruan büntetik. ha nem árulod el rögtön, agyoncsapunk, mint a legyet.  Vagy ráduszitjuk az Efit.


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 14)

Judith írta:


> Itt ne a veszélyességről vagyon szó, hanem a formáról.


 
Ok, ezt értem, pont ezért állt mindösszesen annyiból a hisztim, hogy:



Jeromos írta:


> Ez nem éééér!!!
> Mire reggel ránézek, minden rejtvény meg van fejtve!
> Hogy lesz így NEKEM söröm??????? :-D


 
Ez még elmegy?


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 14)

Bocsanat de az asszonytol nem tudtam a gephez ferni. Teljesen kisajatiototta. Nalunk meg ugyebar nem demokracia van, igyhat.... csak most tudtam ideferni. Mar nekem is lehet.........  

Szoval a kek pottyot most DRAGON kapja. O a helyes megfejto. A vert le lehet torolni, hogy ne latszodjon de attol meg marad rajta. A legyek ezt ereztek meg es szalltak a gyilkos lapatjara. Ezen bukott le a tettes.


----------



## Thor (2006 Október 14)

Kerem szepen ne tessek Efit ram uszitani. Kulomben is naon felek a malnaszortol....... higyetek el nem az en hibam volt. Mondom, hogy en csak az artatlan elnyomott kisebbseg vagyok. Meg kelett, hogy fozzem a vacsorat, feltakaritsam a lakast, kimossam a szennyest, megsetaltni a kutyust es ki eligiteni ofneseget a haz urnojet mielott ideferhettem volna a gephez. Szoval alazatosan bocsanatot kerek mindenkitol.


----------



## oma (2006 Október 14)

Thor írta:


> Kerem szepen ne tessek Efit ram uszitani. Kulomben is naon felek a malnaszortol....... higyetek el nem az en hibam volt. Mondom, hogy en csak az artatlan elnyomott kisebbseg vagyok. Meg kelett, hogy fozzem a vacsorat, feltakaritsam a lakast, kimossam a szennyest, megsetaltni a kutyust es ki eligiteni ofneseget a haz urnojet mielott ideferhettem volna a gephez. Szoval alazatosan bocsanatot kerek mindenkitol.



Mi van Thor, nálatok matriárkátus vagy valami ahhoz hasonlatos mai változat van érvényben? 8)
Na, nem akarlak lázitani...


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 14)

Jeromos írta:


> Ok, ezt értem, pont ezért állt mindösszesen annyiból a hisztim, hogy:
> 
> 
> 
> Ez még elmegy?



Jeromos, kénytelen vagyok részletezni neked. Hisztizni lehet, sőt. és ha már valaki csinálja, az legyen látványos. Különben honnan a fenébe tudnánk kitalálni, hogy hiszti van. tehát tessék vagy toporzékolni, vagy a fenekedet a földhöz verve visitozni. Ez itt a szabály. Elvégre ez egy zárt osztály, vagy mi a fene!?


----------



## dragon (2006 Október 14)

Thor írta:


> Szoval a kek pottyot most DRAGON kapja. O a helyes megfejto. A vert le lehet torolni, hogy ne latszodjon de attol meg marad rajta. A legyek ezt ereztek meg es szalltak a gyilkos lapatjara. Ezen bukott le a tettes.


 
Köszönöm  Végre valaminek a megoldását én is tudtam, és nem fejtette már meg más. Hurrá!


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 14)

Thor írta:


> Kerem szepen ne tessek Efit ram uszitani. Kulomben is naon felek a malnaszortol....... higyetek el nem az en hibam volt. Mondom, hogy en csak az artatlan elnyomott kisebbseg vagyok. Meg kelett, hogy fozzem a vacsorat, feltakaritsam a lakast, kimossam a szennyest, megsetaltni a kutyust es ki eligiteni ofneseget a haz urnojet mielott ideferhettem volna a gephez. Szoval alazatosan bocsanatot kerek mindenkitol.


Na végre megtudtam, hogy tényleg félsz a málnaszörptől.  De van forró spenótom is és céklalevesem.


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

Judith írta:


> Jeromos, kénytelen vagyok részletezni neked. Hisztizni lehet, sőt. és ha már valaki csinálja, az legyen látványos. Különben honnan a fenébe tudnánk kitalálni, hogy hiszti van. tehát tessék vagy toporzékolni, vagy a fenekedet a földhöz verve visitozni. Ez itt a szabály. Elvégre ez egy zárt osztály, vagy mi a fene!?


 
OK, akkor íme én, mikor 1971-ben megtudtam, hogy majd 2006-ban lesznek, akik azalatt fejtik meg a rejtvényeket, amíg én alszom... :-D


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 15)

Ahogy nézem, kicsit "el vagyunk kanyarodva" az eredeti témától! 
Van valakinek megoldatlan bűnügye? :-D


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 16)

Nincs? Ezek szerint a rendőrségeket be lehet záratni, és kocsmát nyitni a helyükön... :-D


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 16)

Jeromos írta:


> Nincs? Ezek szerint a rendőrségeket be lehet záratni, és kocsmát nyitni a helyükön... :-D


 
egyenlore napold el a kocsmanyitasi tervet, mert van meg rejtvenyem... 




A kis hiba
- Önként jelentkezett a Redworth utcai rablógyilkosság tettese - jelentette Blum felügyelnek a segédje.
- Azt mondja, önvédelembl ölt, mivel az áldozat mindkét öklével rátámadt. Egy óra múlva aztán
visszament a tett színhelyére, és látván, hogy a támadója valóban halott, mindenesetre lehúzta a
gyt az ujjáról, s elvette a pénzét is. Egyébként annyi valószínleg igaz, hogy az áldozat akarta
megtámadni t, mert amikor rátalálunk, tényleg mind a két keze ökölben volt…
- Lehet, hogy maga szerint igaz ez a történet - szólt Blum -‚ de szerintem van benne egy parányi
hiba.
_Mi lehet a hiba?_​


ezert a rejtvenyfejtesert kkata kata a pontot! 


A konyv irta..

_A KIS HIBA_
Ha az áldozatnak ökölbe volt szorulva a keze, egy órával a halál beállta után nem lehetett az ujjáról
lehúzni a gyt, így hát e ponton feltétlenül sántít a vallomás.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 16)

es most jojjon egy ujabb feladat...

A késdobáló vendége


Fellow felügyelo​​egy gyilkossági ügyben nyomozván folyton beleütközött bizonyos Gyorskezu Joe nevébe, de nem ismerte ezt a Joe-t személyesen, és tudni is csak annyit tudott róla, hogy minden este a Késdobáló vendégloben issza le magát. Elhatározta hát, hogy maga is odamegy, és titkon kifigyeli.
De hogyan szegodjön a nyomába, ha nem ismeri?
Hamarosan rájött hogyan.
Mielott kilépett az irodájából, súgott valamit a segédjének. Aztán pontban este hétkor beült a vendéglobe, és öt perc múlva, anélkül, hogy érdeklodött volna vagy bármivel feltunést keltett volna, már tudta, ki a vendégek közül az, aki Gyorskezu Joe névre hallgat.​
_Hogy tudta meg, és mit súgott a segédjének?​_


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 17)

Megkérte a segédjét, hívja fel telefonon a kocsmát, és kérje Gyorskezűt.
A kocsmáros valószínűleg hangos kiáltással szólította a hívott felet, de ha nem, akkor is tudta a felügyelő, hogy aki adott időpontban a telefonhoz megy, ő a megfigyelni szándékozott személy.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 17)

Rubin írta:


> Megkérte a segédjét, hívja fel telefonon a kocsmát, és kérje Gyorskezűt.
> A kocsmáros valószínűleg hangos kiáltással szólította a hívott felet, de ha nem, akkor is tudta a felügyelő, hogy aki adott időpontban a telefonhoz megy, ő a megfigyelni szándékozott személy.


Rubin! Ismet tied egy potty


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Október 17)

van maaaasik... 

A százas
Két fiatalember belépett egy presszóba. Látszólag nem ismerték egymást, mert külön-külön asztalhoz ültek.
Az egyik kért egy feketét, meg egy pohár szódát.
A másik egy üveg sört, amit nyomban megivott, fizetett, s ment.
Hamarosan a feketét kért ifjú is intett a pincérnek, hogy fizetni akar. A pincér jött, elvette a pénzt, és visszaadott.
- Ez rövid lesz! - számolgatta a vendég a visszajárót. - Én százast adtam, maga meg húszból adott vissza.
Szó szót követett, jött az üzletvezet.
- Egész biztos százast adtam - ersködött a vendég. - Az volt az egyetlen százasom. Emlékszem, reggel még ráírtam a barátnm új telefonszámát, mert nem volt nálam más papír. A szám 362-308.
A pincér megnézte a tárcáját, valóban benne lapult a százas, amin a telefonszám volt. Bocsánatot kért hát, és visszaadta a vitatott összeget. De amikor a vendég távozott, utánament, és visszakérte a pénzt. Méghozzá jogosan.​
_Mi jogon?​_


----------



## oma (2006 Október 17)

A másik asztalnál ülö férfi fizetett a százassal, ez csak megleste (valahogyan) az azon levö számot, és hazudott a pincérnek.


----------



## oma (2006 Október 17)

Vagy össze volt egyezve a két férfi, ami a trükköt illeti, de a pincér rájött. (??) 

..vagyis: az elsö vendég fizetett azzal a százassal, majd kiment, a második húszassal fizetett, de arra a százasra hivatkozott, amelyik már csakugyan a pincér pénztárcájában volt.... - ez volt a két férfi közösen kiagyalt trükkje.  POTTY???


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 17)

Ezt meg még ismertem is...
Hát, úgy látom kénytelen leszek magamat sörrel ellátni, ráadásul még csak nem is a volt rendőrörsről... :-D


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)

Na de tényleg miért kérhette vissza jogosan ? A felesége telefonszáma volt rajta?


----------



## Blanco (2006 Október 18)

A telefonszámok nem hatjegyűek voltak abban a városban ?


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 19)

Szerintem mind a felesége telefonszámát, mind a telefonszám hibás hosszát azonnal észrevette volna, tehát csak az a megoldás maradhat, hogy az Oma által felvázolt "összeesküvésre" kicsit késve jött rá...


----------



## kincsem (2006 Október 22)

hat itt lesem,hatha a kovetkezonel en leszek a megfejto de sehol semmi


----------



## Jeromos (2006 Október 23)

:-D Asszed te vagy az egyetlen, aki itt csüng Dulifuli ajkán (billentyűzetén)? :-D


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

oma írta:


> Vagy össze volt egyezve a két férfi, ami a trükköt illeti, de a pincér rájött. (??)
> 
> ..vagyis: az elsö vendég fizetett azzal a százassal, majd kiment, a második húszassal fizetett, de arra a százasra hivatkozott, amelyik már csakugyan a pincér pénztárcájában volt.... - ez volt a két férfi közösen kiagyalt trükkje.  POTTY???


 
Bocsanat a nagyerdemu erdeklodo kozonsegtol, de ritkan jutok az utobbi idoben a nettre! 
A reklamaciot a fonokomnel kell benyujtani!, aki egy hajcsar:98: :,,: :!: 
Oma tied a potty!
a konyv szerint:
_A SZÁZAS​_Utána lesett a vendégnek, és látta, hogy azt az utca végén várja cinkostársa, az az ifjú, aki sört
rendelt. Így beigazolódott gyanúja, hogy a két legény összejátszott, Vagyis a másik adta a telefonszámmal
megjelölt százast, amit tovább maradt társa aztán követelt. Meg is lett volna a fiúk haszna,
ha sikerül a trükk, de mivel a pincér átlátott a szitán, bizony pórul jártak.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

itt egy masik azoknak, akiknek meg nem ment el e kedve a rejtvenyfejtestol:

A Jaguár
Amikor a felügyel​​elindult a tett színhelyére, éppen eleredt az es. Kiadós nyári zápor volt, úgy
ömlött, mintha dézsából zúdulna alá. De a derék öreg rendrtisztet legkevésbé sem zavarta meg holmi
égi áldás. Így tíz perc múlva már csöngetett a férfinál, aki a rendrségre telefonált.
- Csak nem magáé az a csodálatos Jaguár a kapu eltt?- kérdezte, miközben szeme végigsiklott
a szobán.
- De az enyém - mondta a férfi. - És cseppet sem csodálatos, mert három napja bedöglött, azóta
mozdulatlanul itt áll.
- Az lehetetlen! - nézett rá gyanakodva a felügyel.​
_Vajon mit láthatott, hogy nem hitt a férfiúnak?​_


----------



## kkata (2006 November 5)

A szélvédőn látszhatott, hogy használták az ablaktörlőt.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

nem ez a helyes valasz, de jo iranyban gondolkodsz


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

Az autó alatt vizes volt az út.


----------



## kkata (2006 November 5)

Csillag írta:


> Az autó alatt vizes volt az út.


Szerintem egy kiadós zápornál az álló autó alatt is vizes lesz az út.


----------



## kkata (2006 November 5)

Párolgott az esővíz a meleg motorháztetőn?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

Csillag írta:


> Az autó alatt vizes volt az út.


 
most csillag nyerte a pottyot! 
a konyv irja..:
_A JAGUÁR​_Tudjuk, hogy eleredt tíz perce az cs​​, és kiadós záporrá kerekedett. Ez az es a megoldás kulcsa.
Elég volt a kocsi alá néznie a felügyelnek (s biztos alá is nézett), hisz egy élesszem nyomozót minden
érdekel, már felfigyelhetett valamire. Nevezetesen arra, hogy ha száraz a kocsi alatt a flaszter,
régen ott áll, míg ha vizes alatta a kövezet, már az es eleredése után álltak vele a kapu elé. Nyilván
az utóbbi eset forgott fenn, így a felügyel okkal-joggal vonhatta kétségbe beszélget partnere állítását.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

van maaaasik...


A járor jelent
Egy belga kisváros bankjának trezorjából ismereten tettesek elvittek három mázsa ezüstöt. A
gyorson riasztott rendrség elrendelte az országos körözést, s alig félóra múltán egy járr már jelentette
is, hogy a városmenti erdben üresen áll egy lezárt kocsi, ami nem biztos hogy olyan üres, amilyennek
látszik, st nagyon valószín, hogy az elrabolt ezüst van benne. Kiderült, hogy a gyanú megalapozott.
De mitl lett a járrnek gyanús a kocsi, ha egyszer üres volt, sem ember nem ült, sem ezüst vagy
más árulkodó holmi nem látszott benne?
_Nos, mitol?_​


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

dulifuli írta:


> most csillag nyerte a pottyot!
> a konyv irja..:
> _A JAGUÁR_​
> Tudjuk, hogy eleredt tíz perce az cs
> ...



Jaj, de jó! Van egy pöttyöm.  ​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

meghozza milyen szep


----------



## Csillag (2006 November 5)

dulifuli írta:


> van maaaasik...
> 
> 
> A járor jelent
> ...


 
Az autó csomagtartóját lenyomta a nagy súly.


----------



## Rubin (2006 November 5)

A keréknyomok mélységéből következtettek rá.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

szerintem csillag is es rubin is megerdemlik a pottyot  

Az eredeti....:

_A JÁR​​[FONT=Arial,Italic][/FONT]R JELENT​
_A kocsi csomagtartója túl volt terhelve, ezért a hátsó része lesüllyedt, szaknyelven szólva: leült.
Mivel az elrablott ezüst súlyra sokat nyomott, s teli csomagtartóval ok nélkül nem szokás az erd​​ben
„felejteni” egy kocsit, a járr ésszeren következtetett, amikor úgy gondolta, a rablók az erdt választották
rejtekhelyül, azt hívén, az ott parkoló autó senkinek sem szúr szemet.​


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 5)

van maaaasik....

A piros fonál
Amikor a felügyel a helyszínre ért, a segédje már javában tevékenykedett.
- Öngyilkosságnak tnik - jelentette. A férfi neve Thomas. Mikor a járr rátalált, a hátán feküdt, itt a
pad eltt. Pisztolya a kezében. Szíven ltte magát. Ahogy a revolver biztonsági zárát kinyitottam, a​
bunjelekhez mellékelt piros fonalat találtam rajta. Szabad szemmel is megállapítható, hogy a fonal Mr.
Thomas pulóverjébl való.
- Meglehet - mondta a felügyel. - De ha igaz, amit mond, akkor ez mégsem öngyilkosság. Akkor
ezt az embert meggyilkolták.
_Mibol derül ki, hogy önmaga nem l[FONT=Arial,Italic][/FONT]hette szíven magát?_​


----------



## kkata (2006 November 6)

A piros fonal csak a lövés után kerülhetett a revolverbe, mert ha előbb benne lett volna, akkor azt a lövés "kitakarítja".


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 7)

nem helyes a valasz 
Tord a fejed tovabb


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

dulifuli írta:


> nem helyes a valasz
> Tord a fejed tovabb


No akkor én is törtem a fejem szerintem ha a pad elött találták meg a hátan fekve , ott az áruló jel  ha állva követet el öngyilkosságot akkor valószinü nem fekszik a hátán , vagy pedig a piros szál se kerülhetet a zárva , csak dulakodás közben.
Na meg 1 találat , ha a pad ott volt akkor valószinü leül és ugy lövi sziven magát , de akkor viszont vagy oldalra döl el , vagy pedig elöre esik le a padról de akkor hason találjak és nem a hátán fekve


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 7)

Draga kincsem! 
Az otletek jok, de a helyes valasz nem ez! 
Emellett ajanlom, az otleteidet add el meg kereshetsz is vele  !!!


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 7)

dulifuli írta:


> Draga kincsem!
> Az otletek jok, de a helyes valasz nem ez!
> Emellett ajanlom, az otleteidet add el meg kereshetsz is vele  !!!


Csak nem voltak jók  már nem kapok értük pontocskat se :12:


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

A lelkiismeretes ongyilkosok bebiztositjak a revolvert halaluk utan ;-)


> Ahogy a revolver biztonsági zárát kinyitottam,


----------



## andika (2006 November 7)

dulifuli írta:


> van maaaasik....
> 
> A piros fonál
> Amikor a felügyel a helyszínre ért, a segédje már javában tevékenykedett.
> ...


 

Mert akkor hátulról lötték le ahogy a csövet a háztához nyomták ugy maradt rajta a fonal..nem??


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Andikam edes en itt szakadok a nevetestol es egy vicc jutott eszembe : 
A cigany talalkozik a borfejuvel es megkerdezi : mond skinhead hol van a zsinagoga ? Erre a borfeju : ne tetozd cigany....ne tetozd......!


----------



## andika (2006 November 7)

Most mi van??


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 7)

Varjuk meg Dulikat mert O biztosan tudja a nyomozas eredmenyet .


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 8)

FiFike írta:


> A lelkiismeretes ongyilkosok bebiztositjak a revolvert halaluk utan ;-)


aha, en a technikai oldalara nem is gondoltam meg nemhasznaltam fegyvert abban van a hiba


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

Mult heten keszult ez a kep rolam ;-)


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

dulifuli írta:


> van maaaasik....
> 
> A piros fonál
> Amikor a felügyel a helyszínre ért, a segédje már javában tevékenykedett.
> ...



Ha nem volt kibiztosítva, akkor ő nem tudott volna lőni vele, tehát más lőtte le,aki utána a biztonsági zárat "visszazárta"; egy szívlövésbe azonnal belehalnak, tehát neki nem volt módja "visszazárni"?


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

Rinka konnyu tippelni amikor 2 napja ezt kitalaltam , csak Andika figyelmet kerulte el ;-) 
*Hol vagy Duli-Fuli , merre csavarogsz ? Szeretnem a babert learatni ! *


----------



## andika (2006 November 8)

Upsz!tényleg...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

Andikam  Varjal mert Dulika eltunt :-(
Mondtam mar , hogy szeretem az uj frizurad ? cupp


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 8)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka konnyu tippelni amikor 2 napja ezt kitalaltam , csak Andika figyelmet kerulte el ;-)
> *Hol vagy Duli-Fuli , merre csavarogsz ? Szeretnem a babert learatni ! *


Üdv, Fifike!
Bocsika, én most nem voltam pár napig, és még nem volt időm elolvasni az ez alatt történteket.
Igazán nem akartam elorozni Tőled a dicsőséget. Legközelebb jobban figyelek.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 8)

Rinka amiert ilyen aranyos vagy , igy megosztom veled baberkoszorumat . Jobb ha nem iszunk elore a medveborere mert a Duli egy nagyon rafcsi leanyzo es tartogathat meglepeteseket ! 

Addig itt egy masik kis tortenet :
Egy magyar üzleti ügynök télen siszabadságra megy.Ott is vannak,sielgetnek,aztán a feleség hirtelen meghal,a férj viszi a halálhirt a rendörségre hogy becsuszott egy szakadékba és baleset áldozata lett.A nyomozo fogja magát,elmegy az utazási irodába,ahol a férj a repülöjegyeket vette,és bebizonyitja a férj bünösségét.

Kérdés: Honnan jött rá a nyomozo,hogy a férj ölte meg a feleségét?


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 8)

FiFike írta:


> ...A nyomozo fogja magát,elmegy az utazási irodába,ahol a férj a repülöjegyeket vette,és bebizonyitja a férj bünösségét.
> Kérdés: Honnan jött rá a nyomozo,hogy a férj ölte meg a feleségét?


Szerintem gazdasági és egyéb megfontolásokból a feleségének visszafelé nem rendelt repülőjegyet.
Tudta, hogy neki már nem fog kelleni. Kérem a nagy piros pöttyömet, meg a sörömet !
FiFike, én voltam az a nyomozó !


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 9)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka amiert ilyen aranyos vagy , igy megosztom veled baberkoszorumat . Jobb ha nem iszunk elore a medveborere mert a Duli egy nagyon rafcsi leanyzo es tartogathat meglepeteseket !
> 
> Addig itt egy masik kis tortenet :
> Egy magyar üzleti ügynök télen siszabadságra megy.Ott is vannak,sielgetnek,aztán a feleség hirtelen meghal,a férj viszi a halálhirt a rendörségre hogy becsuszott egy szakadékba és baleset áldozata lett.A nyomozo fogja magát,elmegy az utazási irodába,ahol a férj a repülöjegyeket vette,és bebizonyitja a férj bünösségét.
> ...



Üdv, Fifike!
Te egy nagyon kedves ember vagy, ezt mindenképpen közölnöm kell.A dicsőség azonban tényleg a Tied, ha ez lesz a jó megoldás, mert nekewm úgy rémlik, mintha ismerős lenne valahonnan a történet.

A másik történet, amit Te írtál, szintén ismerős, ezért priviben írom meg az általam jónak gondolt megfejtést, mert méltatlan dolog lenne elrontani a játékot.
Még egyszer köszönöm a jóindulatodat.


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 9)

Halihoooo Pixi !
Hiaba varok Rad a "Holgyek" topikjaban , hogy vegrehajtokent bevigyel az Efike altal iranyitott "Le a bugyit ....A.M.I."be ? 
Rika !
Tokeletes volt a valaszod ....tovabbkepzesre beutallak a " Belepes kizarolag Holgyeknek" topikba ;-)


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 10)

Fifike Draga!
Az osszes baber a Tied piros pottyel egyetemben 
Valaszod egyszeruen tokeletes volt!:ugras: :656: :656: :656:

A lelkiismeretes ongyilkosok bebiztositjak a revolvert halaluk utan :wink:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 10)

van maaaasik.....



Az álomlátó
Kora reggel, amikor a vezérigazgató belépett a szobájába, a titkárságon már várta az üzem éjjeliore.
- Mi újság, Józsi bácsi? - kérdezte a vezér kissé meglepetten, mert az öreg nemigen szokott feljönni az irodába.
- Ne tessék kinevetni! - gyurögette kezében tartott sapkáját zavartan a látogató. - De szörny álmom volt az éjjel.
- Nocsak! És mit álmodott?
- Azt, hogy a vezérigazgató úr egy Párizsba tartó repülgépre szállt, és a gép lezuhant… Aztán, amikor lejárt a szolgálatom, a portán hallottam, hogy tényleg Párizsba tetszik utazni, egy külföldi légitársaság gépével, s már meg is van a
repüljegy. Könyörgöm, tessék inkább vonattal menni. Az én álmaim mindig teljesülnek.
A vezérigazgató nem volt babonás, de azért kínosan érintette a jövendölés. Elhalasztotta hát az utazást. Másnap az újságokból megtudta, hogy a gép, amelyre jegye volt, valóban lezuhant.
Alig hogy beért, hivatta a titkárnjét, s úgy negyedóra múlva Józsi bácsit is.
- Magának lett igaza, öreg! - szorította meg melegen a kezét. - A szó szoros értelmében megmentette az életemet! - azzal odaadott neki a zsebébl ötezer forintot, és az asztalról egy levelet, amelyben felmondta az állását.​ 
_Mi lehetett az oka, hogy felmondott Józsi bácsinak, aki vitathatatlanul jó szándékkal mesélte el az álmát? Tán szégyellte a históriát az üzembeliek elo__tt, ez ragadtatta hálátlanságra?_


----------



## kkata (2006 November 10)

Egy éjjeliőr ne aludjon szolgálatban!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Nekem is van egy kis történetem.

Egy téli hajnalon a település erdészét, aki nagy nőfaló hírében állt, meggyilkolva találták.Több késszúrás végzett vele. A helyszínen talált véres ujjlenyomatok alapján három helybéli nőt állítottak elő. A labor még dolgozott a vércsoportmeghatározásokon, de Sziporka nyomozó már meg is kezdte a három nő kihallgatását.
Bella, akinek az ujjlenyomatát a villanykapcsolón találták, azt vallotta, látogatóba érkezett az erdészhez. Az erdészházból éppen akkor rohant ki valaki, kezében kést szorongatva. A kést elhajítva hamarosan eltűnt a fák sűrűjében.Bella az erdészt a földön fekve találta, már nem volt benne élet.A villanyt leoltva gyorsan elmenekült, akkor lett véres a kapcsoló.
Cecília, akinek véres ujjlenyomatait a kilincsen találták, azt vallotta, meglátta az erdész holttestét a földön , mellette hevert egy véres kés. Ijedtében felvette a kést, majd amikor látta, hogy az volt az elkövetés eszköze, elszaladt.A kést útközben leejtette.
Anna, akinek véres ujjlenyomatát egy poháron találták, azt vallotta, az az ujjlenyomat előző nap került a pohárra, akkor vágta el ugyanis az ujját mosogatás közben az erdésznél. Bizonyítékként ott volt a bekötözött ujja, rajta tényleg egy éles tárgy okozta vágás. Azt mondta, aznap be sem ment a házba, mert az ablakon át látta, látogatója van az erdésznek. Az ablakon belesve Cecíliát látta ott. Sokáig álldogált az ablaknál, időnként letörölte a párát az üvegről, figyelve a két embert a szobában. Az erdész éppen fahasábokat dobott a kandallóba, amikor Cecília hátulról leszúrta, és csak szúrt, és szúrt és szúrt....Valóban, az ablak előtt toporgó lábak nyomai voltak láthatóak a hóban.
Sziporka rövid gondolkodás után indítványozta a három hölgy egyikének letartóztatását.Melyik hölgyét, és miáért az övét?


----------



## aberci (2006 November 10)

Anna volt a tettes. Az ablak nem kívül, hanem belül párásodik.


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

aberci írta:


> Anna volt a tettes. Az ablak nem kívül, hanem belül párásodik.


 A válasz tökéletes!nincs mit hozzátenni.Úgy látom, itt a jutalom az a jó megoldásért, ha beutalót kaphatsz a "Kizárólag hölgyeknek" topikba.
Én nagyon új vagyok itt, de remélem, a többiek megbocsátják, ha ehelyett egy diplomát adok át Neked, mint kiváló nyomozónak
9211027.pict.jpg


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

FiFike;
....
Rika !
Tokeletes volt a valaszod ....tovabbkepzesre beutallak a " Belepes kizarolag Holgyeknek" topikba ;-)[/quote írta:


> Köszönettel átvettem a jutalmamat.Most akkor irány a hölgyek...Némi továbbképzés már rám férne, mert kezdek bezápulni.


----------



## aberci (2006 November 10)

Rinka írta:


> A válasz tökéletes!nincs mit hozzátenni.Úgy látom, itt a jutalom az a jó megoldásért, ha beutalót kaphatsz a "Kizárólag hölgyeknek" topikba.
> Én nagyon új vagyok itt, de remélem, a többiek megbocsátják, ha ehelyett egy diplomát adok át Neked, mint kiváló nyomozónak
> 9211027.pict.jpg


Köszönöm szépen! Megőrzöm!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

Nincs mit, nyomozó! Sajnos, előléptetést nem áll módomban foganatosítani.


----------



## aberci (2006 November 10)

Már ez is nagyon szép!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 10)

aberci írta:


> Már ez is nagyon szép!



Nyomozó, talán előterjeszthetnél egy új megfejteni való történetet, esetleg a régi eseteid közül..


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 12)

kkata írta:


> Egy éjjeliőr ne aludjon szolgálatban!


 
Kkata a megfejtes tokeletes, tied a potty


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 12)

ha van meg kedvetek a fejtoreshez.....

Rózsavarázs
Számország királyának volt egy udvari detektívje, Köbgyök mester. Ifjú ember volt, de csuda ügyes. Csak úgy sütött belole a logika. Ha elkóborolt valahol egy hitvány hatvány, kinyomozta íziben, hogy hol bujkál. Ha a negatív oldalra dezertált egy pozitív szám, nyomban nyakon csípte, és hozta vissza. Becsülték is az udvarnál. Övé volt a Számlálók útján a legszebb palota.
Egy szép nyári éjszakán, sehogysem tudván elaludni, épp ennek a palotának a kertjében sétálgatott, kedvtelve szívva be a rózsák mámorító illatát, mikor észrevette, hogy az egyik lugas mélyén egy világszép lány sírdogál.
Volt a palotában egy örömszoba. Köbgyök mester nem szólt egy szót sem, csak karjába kapta a szép lányt, s beszaladt véle oda.
Fel is száradtak a lány arcáról a könnyek nagy hirtelen. Amint átlépték a küszöböt, olyan jókedvu lett, hogy egész pirkadatig kacagva
játszottak, kergetoztek. Hajnalhasadáskor azonban cihelodni kezdett a lány, hogy néki menni kell.
- Hová, te világszép? - kérdezte Köbgyök úrfi. - Bárhová mennél, én el nem eresztlek, feleségül veszlek, királynmmé teszlek.
- Nem lehet azt! - sóhajtott a lány, s elmondta, hogy ot átok nyomja, egy gonosz varázsló rózsává változtatta. A palota kertjét díszíti azóta, csak évente egyszer, egyetlen éjszakára nyerheti vissza emberi alakját. Ez volt az az éjjel, dehát most már vége, mennie kell vissza, rózsává válnia, mert a varázst csak az töri meg, ha valaki rózsaként letépi, s a palotakert nagy kerek tavának vizében szirmait
háromszor megfüröszti.
- Ezért sírtál hát! - szólt a palota ura. - De megváltalak én, ne félj, vége a varázsnak. Csak azt mondd meg, száz rózsám közt a kertben hol talállak.
- Nem mondhatom meg! - válaszolt a leány. - Mert ha elárulom a titkot, rózsaként elhervadok, emberként soha többet életre nem kelek. Ne is less utánam, hová, merre megyek. Csak mikor a hajnali köd oszladozni kezd, akkor gyere ki a kertbe, a rózsáid közé. Ha igazán szeretsz, egy csalhatatlan jelbl felismerhetsz.
Így is lett. Még mielott a nap beragyogta volna a reggeli eget, Köbgyök mester - nemhiába volt hetedhét határ legjobb nyomozója - rátalált a száz rózsa között a maga rózsájára. Visszavarázsolta lánynyá, s az ifjú párt maga Számország királya adta össze, sokáig emlegetve, hogy ez volt élete legszebb összeadása.
_A kérdés csak egy: hogyan ismert rá Köbgyök úrfi a rózsájára?_​


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 12)

Úgy ismert rá az ö rózsájára, hogy miután hajnalhasadta után ment vissza, az ő szirmai és levelei nem voltak harmatosak, vagy olyan harmatosak, mint a többi 99-é.
Hú de jól jött ez a pötty...


----------



## FiFike (2006 November 12)

Pixisem latom tobb nyominger veszett el benned ;-)


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 12)

FiFike írta:


> Pixisem latom tobb nyominger veszett el benned ;-)


de ezt még Dulinak is meg kell erősítenie :777:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 12)

Pixi írta:


> Úgy ismert rá az ö rózsájára, hogy miután hajnalhasadta után ment vissza, az ő szirmai és levelei nem voltak harmatosak, vagy olyan harmatosak, mint a többi 99-é.
> Hú de jól jött ez a pötty...


 
A Piros potty PIXIE!!!!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 12)

van meg... 

Ördögi játék
Még a középkorban történt, hogy egy kapzsi öregember találkozott az úton egy csintalan kisördöggel.
- Megcsókolnád-e a patámat, apó? - kérdezte az ördögöcske.
- Csókolná ám a vasorrú bába, az is csak boszorkányszombaton - mordult rá az öreg.
- Pedig ahányszor megcsókolnád, annyiszor kétszerezodne meg a dukátjaid száma a zsebedben -
kacsintott rá az ördögfióka. - Igaz, hogy amiért Ilyen nagy szerencsében részesítelek, nekem is fizetned kéne huszonnégy dukátot csókonként, de még így sem tunik rossz üzletnek az ajánlatom. Ha mégsem állsz rá
az alkura, lelked rajta. Én ugyan nem kényszerítelek! - s tettette magát, mintha menni akarna.
Az öregember azonban vállon ragadta.
- Igazat beszélsz? - csillant fel benne a kapzsiság.
- Próbáld ki magad! - mondta a kisördög, a patáját nyújtva.
Az öregember most már habozás nélkül megcsókolta, s valóban megtörtént a csoda. Egyszeriben kétszer annyi dukát lett a zsebében, mint amennyi azelott volt. Gyorsan leszámolt bellük huszonnégyet az ördögnek, aztán újabb patacsókkal próbálkozott, és mivel pénze ismét megkétszerezdött, megint huszonnégy dukátot adott. Majd a maradékot a zsebébe süllyesztve, elhelyezte a harmadik csókot a sátáni patán. De amikor ezután a forduló után is lerótta huszonnégy dukát adósságát, szomorúan kellett tapasztalnia, hogy - bárha zsebének tartalmát az utolsó pata-puszi is megkétszerezte - egyetlen huncut dukátja sem maradt.​
_Kérdés, hány dukátja lehetett az öregembernek, mielott kisördöggel találkozott?_


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

dulifuli írta:


> van meg...
> 
> Ördögi játék
> Még a középkorban történt, hogy egy kapzsi öregember találkozott az úton egy csintalan kisördöggel.
> ...


 
Volt nekie 21 dukátja , szegényke nem volt vele szerencsés :ugras:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 13)

Kincsem ugyes vagy tied a potty


----------



## dulifuli (2006 November 13)

itt egy masik...

Ferkó fifikája
Fergeteg Ferkó kétségtelenül útonálló volt, de pisztolyt vagy dorongot nem fogott senkire. Neki az volt a módszere, hogy az eszével buvölte ki a pénzt az országút vándorainak zsebébol. És még azt is megnézte, kivel kezd. Szegény embert sosem fosztott ki az utolsójából, hisz szegénylegényként lódult
a pályának maga is.
Hej, hol van már az a régi jó betyárromantika? Hol a sok becsületes betyár? Mert Ferkó az volt csakugyan. Mire megöregedett mégis szép kerek vagyona nott. No meg felnott a két legényfia.
- Ideje lenne végrendeletet írnom - gondolta Ferkó, akit akkor már Ferkó bácsinak szólítottak, de Ferencnek sose, mert valahogy osz üstökkel sem illett betyárindulatához e név.
- Bizony meg kell írnom a testamentumot - gondolta aztán másnap is. És mire harmadszor gondolta volna, meg is írta.
Ha megírta, jól tette. Mert tán húszszor sem kelt fel a Nap, halálba szenderedett.
Eltemette a két fia tisztességgel, s siratta a fél falu még fertálynapot,
de végül csak fel kellett bontani azt a híres testamentumot.
Ez állt benne:
„Tudja mindenki, aki tudja, hogy van két fiam. Mindegyiknek van egy
lova. Az a kívánságom, hogy amint szememet lehunyom, gyermekeim pattanjanak nyeregbe, és fáradhatatlan igyekezettel, minden piheno nélkül lovagoljanak Egerbe. Amelyikük lova késbb ér be a városba, arra száll egész vagyonom.”
A két fiú tanácstalanul egymásra bámult.
- Hogy-hogy késbb? - ámuldoztak. - Apánk idos ember volt, és már nagybeteg. Bizonyára roszszul fejezte ki magát
Töprengtek, gondolkodtak, egyszer csak a fiatalabb fiúban felvillant valami. Meg is súgta a bátyjának, hogy mi jutott eszébe, mire az azonnal nyergeltetett.
Pár perc múlva a két testvér lóhalálában kivágtatott a kapun.
_Vajon melyikük örökölte a vagyont?_​


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 13)

dulifuli írta:


> Kincsem ugyes vagy tied a potty


 
Könöömmm:656: :656: :656: de ez semmisség ;matekböl mindig jeles voltam , szamtantanárnak készültem   csak..... hát


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 13)

dulifuli írta:


> „Tudja mindenki, aki tudja, hogy van két fiam. Mindegyiknek van egy
> lova. Az a kívánságom, hogy amint szememet lehunyom, gyermekeim pattanjanak nyeregbe, és fáradhatatlan igyekezettel, minden pihenonélkül lovagoljanak Egerbe. Amelyikük lova késbb ér be a városba, arra száll egész vagyonom.”...
> 
> _...Vajon melyikük örökölte a vagyont?_​


 
Cseréljünk lovat ! Így az örökölt, aki elsőnek ért célba, mert így az ő lova ért később Egerbe...


----------



## Toffee (2007 Január 12)

hogy mennyi ideje kerestem ezeket a történeteket!!!!


----------



## Jsalbaray (2008 Október 26)

:d ....


----------



## Jsalbaray (2008 Október 26)

Én nem értem ezeket...


----------



## Jsalbaray (2008 Október 26)

Lehet hüle vok ezekhez ...........De számomra akkor is értelmetlenek


----------



## Jsalbaray (2008 Október 26)

habár bolondok házába vagyunk...szal nem is gond ez annyira


----------



## Pivi (2009 Március 25)

Gyerekkoromban borzasztóan szerettem ezeket a könyveket! Talán valahol még megvan eldugva egy ilyen zsebkrimi füzet.


----------



## bayern.18 (2009 Június 16)

Szia!
Nagyonjók ezek a történetek...
A könyvnek a címét melyből ezeket kiírtad megtudnád mondani!


----------



## bayern.18 (2009 Június 17)

Rájöttem...
Ha valakinek ezek a történetek tetszenek és szeretne egy gyűjteményt az Róka Sándortól a Logi-sztorik c könyvet rendejje meg vagy vegye meg.. Én megvettem és nagyonjó 88 hasonló izgalmas krimi van benne és a könyv is olcsó!!!


----------



## potyike (2009 Június 24)

Nagyon teccenek, remélem még lesznek mert nagyon élvezem, bár van ami még magyarázattal is magas !


----------



## MacikaG (2009 Július 29)

Nekem is megvan a szekrényben a 111 Mini krimi és bizony ma is néha beleolvasok, bár azért a legtöbb feladvány megfejtésére még emlékszem.
Manapság már inkább a Sodoku a menő, de én sokkal jobban szerettem ezeket a rejtélyes történeteket. /Na, ehhez vegyétek hozzá, hogy matektanár vagyok. )/


----------



## egyszervolt (2009 Október 27)

Vannak még ilyenek? Most úgy megfejtettem volna egyet, ilyenkor persze nincs


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Kun Erzsébet:A végén minden kiderül (ha jól emlékszem a címére) című könyvében is vannak hasonló történetek.


----------



## Sieglinde (2009 December 11)

(Emlékezetből egy, ha szabad)


A cirkusz sztárja féltékeny volt a barátnőjére, ezért elhatározta, hogy megöli. El is ment a házához. Barátnője a hatodikon lakott. Hősünk lifttel felment a harmadikra, onnan lépcsőn a hatodikra. Csengetett, majd amikor a barátnője ajtót nyitott, lelőtte. Utána távozott a liften. Egész idő alatt nem találkozott senkivel. 
_
Miért csak a harmadikig ment lifttel felfelé menet?_


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Hét vannak még érdekes emberek és kérdések! De a törtébnetre nem tudom a választ!


----------



## bius98 (2011 Augusztus 3)

Magasan volt a liftben a gomb, csak a harmadik emeleti gombot érte el. Lefelé viszont a földszinti gombot megint elérte.


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*Dexter*

A király


----------



## Jurassic Jack (2012 Január 6)

dulifuli írta:


> Talan emlekeznek ra nehanyan..... reges regen /vagy 30 evvel ezelott/a Fules kiadvanya volt ezzel a cimmel egy kis konyvecske, amit most sikerult eloasnom a feledes homalyabol.
> Annak idejen nagyon aranyos es szorakoztato jateknak tartottam, mivel nagyon szerettem es szeretem a krimiket.
> Jatszatok velem ti is...-mar akinek kedve van....
> 
> ...





Ravasz, nagyon ravasz. Van még ilyen agytornáztató ?


----------

